# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Ron Paul runs - Ron Paul Wins!

## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul runs - Ron Paul Wins!
Hearts and minds.
(The only victory that matters).

The Principles of Liberty are unconquerable because God is their source, and those Eternal Principles will yet trample upon the graves of tyrants, because man was created to be FREE!





--- The Age Of Ron Paul---

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Video: Ron Paul takes Bloomberg to School on the Fed 
(they compare him with Romney and others). Ron hits it out of the park!

Sound money and Freedom! 

http://bloom.bg/hTA7Ag#ooid=lvMDNmMj...D29bUzbN4Lsoq_

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Announces Presidential Exploratory Committee

He speaks about sound money!

----------


## Theocrat

Nah. He's too old, and he's a kooky, racist, isolationist who wants corporations to kill your babies by leaving them out on the street (with the elderly) and deny them health care because it's left in private hands.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

> Nah. He's too old, and he's a kooky, racist, isolationist who wants corporations to kill your babies by leaving them out on the street (with the elderly) and deny them health care because it's left in private hands.


Exactly my thoughts! We need a strong and responsible Führer who will take care of the dumb people, and help them spend their money wisely, for their own good, of course. A change we can believe in . After all, all the good in the world is created by the government. Soviet Union is a great example of that; not to forget the glories of Nazi Germany (they almost took over the world!) so how bad could that be, right? Who needs Liberty anyway? People don't know what's good for them. Only government does. Let's have a Fuhrer instead!

Did I get this right?

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Constant Conservative Ron Paul by Jack Hunter

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul @ Webster Hall NYC - 04/25/2011

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on the Colbert Report - April 25, 2011 

http://www.colbertnation.com/the-col...-2011/ron-paul

http://media.mtvnservices.com/mgid:c...ion.com:382617

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty



----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty



----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

"This Time We Know" by Jerry Day

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

BREAKING POLL CNN - Who does best against Obama? Ron Paul. The congressman from Texas


*Who does best against Obama? Paul.* The congressman from Texas, who also ran as a libertarian candidate for president in 1988 and who is well liked by many in the tea party movement, trails the president by only seven points (52 to 45 percent) in a hypothetical general election showdown. Huckabee trails by eight points, with Romney down 11 points to Obama. The poll indicates the president leading Gingrich by 17 points, Palin by 19, and Trump by 22 points.



http://www.drudgereport.com/
http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com...op-nomination/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

All Ron Paul lines in the debate 5/5/2011

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Politico: Ron Paul hauls more than $1 million in a debate-day money bomb



"Ron Paul hauled more than $1 million just on Thursday via a debate-day money bomb.

Paul’s presidential exploratory committee alerted his supporters to the 24-hour online fundraising via email and social networks and were able to sit back and watch $1,028,436.56 roll in."



Read more: http://www.politico.com/news/stories...#ixzz1LauLsiBZ

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

THE HILL: Ron Paul driving Republicans' White House campaign

"Here’s a news bulletin — it is becoming increasingly clear that we are living in a time when Republican politics are being shaped by a 75-year-old, 12-term Texas congressman with a son in the Senate. And incredibly, it is no longer out of the realm of possibility that this outcast of the GOP establishment may win the party’s presidential nomination.

If you have not been paying attention, it is time to look around and realize that we are living in the political age of Rep. Ron Paul.

A CNN/Opinion Research poll released late last week shows Paul faring the best against President Obama of any potential Republican candidate. He trails the president by only 7 points, 52-45 percent, in a head-to-head matchup. Former Arkansas Gov. Mike Huckabee trails by 8 points, with former Massachusetts Gov. Mitt Romney down 11 points to Obama.

In February, Paul won the presidential straw poll at the Conservative Action Conference for the second straight year.

Last Thursday, the day of the first GOP debate, one of Paul’s fabulously-labeled “money bombs” exploded with the announcement of $1 million in contributions for the Paul campaign."

Continue Reading:
http://thehill.com/opinion/columnist...lican-campaign

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

This Week In Paul: Episode 1 
by Gary Franchi

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Jack Hunter at the SC Freedom Rally - 05/05/2011

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul can triumph in 2012
by Walter Block
The Maroon
Sun, May 8th, 2011

If Ron Paul can somehow win the presidential nomination of the Republican Party, he will have an excellent chance of beating President Barack Obama in November 2012. He will, of course, face great obstacles in the Republican primaries, but if he can overcome them, it ought to be all downhill after that.
Why will the congressman from Texas have a good shot at beating a sitting president during wartime?

Paul can out-left Obama on foreign policy and personal liberties, thus making gigantic inroads on the latter's base while at the same time maintaining his right-wing credentials on economics.

Not only has Obama not withdrawn the U.S. from Iraq (as promised), he has involved us in yet another undeclared war in Libya. He has expanded the hostilities from Afghanistan to Pakistan by utilizing drone strikes. He has presided over the murder of dozens of Yemenis, none of whom posed any threat to our shores. He has allowed torture for the "wiki-leaker" on U.S. territory.

Obama is responsible for the biggest military spending in our history, has bailed out fat cats from Wall Street to Detroit and still has not closed down our torture chamber in Cuba  again, as he promised.

Paul, in contrast, opposes corporate welfare and would not only exit troops from Iraq, Afghanistan and Libya, but also from hundreds of other nations, ranging from Germany to Japan to vast parts of South America, Asia and Africa. "What on earth are we still doing in all these faraway places?" the left wing of the Democratic Party might well ask.

A Paul Administration would hack away heavily at the previously hallowed military budget, radically tackling our financial crisis without any need to raise our debt ceiling once again. In contrast, it will be the same old thing from Obama. The deficits will continue to be monetized by the Fed, creating inflation and thus exacerbating poverty (isn't the left supposed to be against poverty?) and further decreasing the value of the sinking dollar.

Another area in which Obama's base will actually prefer Paulian policy is drug legalization. Disproportionate numbers of young black men are now in jail for engaging in this victimless crime, and all too many others have perished from violence due to drug prohibition (aren't "progressives" supposed to favor the black community?). Have we learned nothing from our dire experience with the prohibition of alcohol? Mexico is unraveling at a ferocious pace due to these same drug laws, and we ourselves cannot much longer remain immune from this whirlwind these laws have created.

Continue Reading
http://www.loyolamaroon.com/in-my-op...2012-1.2560304

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul @ SC Freedom Rally - 05/05/2011

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: IMAGINE
by Ron Paul

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on Freedom Watch May 6 2011

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Fox Business News:* 
*It’s Ron Paul’s World, We’re Just Living In It*





http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/46880...-living-in-it/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Jack Hunter: The Conservative War on Drug Prohibition

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Video: Ron Paul Shocks Anderson Cooper on AC360/CNN Wed. 5/11/11

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

It is ON!!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul in Iowa on the Simon Conway Radio Show

Nice overview of Ron Paul's positions and views.

http://dailypaul.com/164372/ron-paul...way-radio-show

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

It is so ON!!!

*May God bless us in our efforts!*

*- Spread the word!!! -*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Huffington Post:
Ron Paul and the Love Revolution of 2012


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/robin-..._b_861399.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on Hardball - 5/13/11
Good one.
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3036697/...27964#43027964

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

CBS News: 
Will 2012 be the year for Ron Paul thanks to his online following?

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504943_1...-10391715.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on Neil Cavuto - May 13th.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: I'm Back 
(New Ron Paul Video)

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

New York Times:
Does the Tea Party Make Ron Paul Mainstream?



Ron Paul was Tea Party before Tea Party was cool.

A candidate of the fringe and the Libertarian college-age set in 2008, the 75-year-old representative from Texas announced his second run for the Republican nomination for president during an interview on ABCs Good Morning America on Friday.

But if Mr. Paul remains the same, blunt-spoken, small-government rabble-rouser that he was four years ago, he and his top aides are betting that the times  and the Republican primary electorate  have changed in the interim.

Time has come around to where the people are agreeing with much of what Ive been saying for 30 years, Mr. Paul said on ABC. The time is right.

The rise of the Tea Party movement offers Mr. Paul an opportunity to be embraced as a kind of mainstream candidate that he never was while running last time around.

Continue Reading:
http://thecaucus.blogs.nytimes.com/2...er=rss&emc=rss

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

The Associated Press:
*Tea party godfather Ron Paul running for president*

AUSTIN, Texas (AP)  Texas Rep. Ron Paul announced Friday that he will run for the GOP nomination for president in 2012, the third attempt for the man known on Capitol Hill as "Dr. No" for his enthusiasm for bashing runaway spending and government overreach.
"Time has come around to the point where the people are agreeing with much of what I've been saying for 30 years. So, I think the time is right," said the 75-year-old Paul, who first ran for president as a Libertarian in 1988.

Continue Reading:
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/...4c3d026b5c9556

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

The Associated Press:
*Tea party godfather Ron Paul running for president*

AUSTIN, Texas (AP) — Texas Rep. Ron Paul announced Friday that he will run for the GOP nomination for president in 2012, the third attempt for the man known on Capitol Hill as "Dr. No" for his enthusiasm for bashing runaway spending and government overreach.
"Time has come around to the point where the people are agreeing with much of what I've been saying for 30 years. So, I think the time is right," said the 75-year-old Paul, who first ran for president as a Libertarian in 1988.

Continue Reading:
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/...4c3d026b5c9556

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul speaks of his personal faith in Christ:

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul "I Always Win"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Restore America Now
Freedom Watch - Ron Paul - Restore America Now 5/13/2011

Starts at 1:49. Ron Paul brilliantly summarizes his positions in under 2 minute!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

My Plan for a Freedom President
How I would put the Constitution back in the Oval Office

by *Ron Paul*

http://www.lewrockwell.com/paul/paul647.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul Responds to President Obama’s Middle East Speech*
May 19, 2011

http://eon.businesswire.com/news/eon/20110519007204/en

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Awesome new video for Ron Paul 2012 - Covers the recent New York speech and more!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: The Last Straw - Floor Speech on 05/25/2011

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

CNN Poll - Ron in 2nd and 3rd Already!

http://www.businesswire.com/news/hom...g-Latest-Polls

"LAKE JACKSON, Texas--(BUSINESS WIRE)--As the 2012 GOP Presidential field begins to take shape, recent polling shows Congressman Ron Paul emerging a top-tier candidate and a credible threat to unseat assumed front runner"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

CNBC learns not to 'mess with' Ron Paul Supporters

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Mother Jones super-scary list of "Ron Paul's 15 Most Extreme Positions."

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on Why he Should be President: CNBC, Tuesday Morning 5/31

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

If Ron Paul would let market "run wild," why don't big businesses support him?

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

New Ron Paul video - 2012 Presidential Quiz

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Rep. Paul to Fed: Tell Us Everything, or Else

Read more: http://www.foxbusiness.com/industrie...#ixzz1O2kxVBhX

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Excellent Speech at Rose Bowl in Mason City, May 31, 2011






"Family is the key!" at 9:00 mark.
"Our life and rights come from our Creator, not from our gvernment!" 12:00 mark.
"We have to have absolute respect to all life, and that means pre-born life as well" 12:48 mark.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

THE HILL: Ron Paul warns of "dictatorship" in Washington D.C


GOP Presidential candidate Rep. Ron Paul (R-Texas) on Tuesday warned of too much "dictatorship in Washington D.C." while on a campaign stop in Mason City, Iowa. 

"We're not on the verge of having a king, but we are on the verge of having way too much dictatorship in Washington, D.C.," Paul said, comparing the U.S.'s current situation to a Biblical tale in which the ancient Israelites demanded, against their own good, that a king rule their land instead of God. 

"Our rights come from our creator, not our government," added Paul ...

Read more:
http://thehill.com/blogs/floor-actio...washington-dc-

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on Bloomberg 6/3/11

Ron Paul: We're Defaulting On The Common Person All The Time




Rep. Ron Paul spoke to Bloomberg's Al Hunt on Friday, on the issue of the debt ceiling and U.S. government spending.

VIDEO at link

1:00 The Congress will pass the debt ceiling, probably at the last minute. The catastrophe is coming regardless, because the U.S. government spending will continue to rise.
1:40 Doesn't believe the one-for-one cuts Boehner talks about won't happen.
2:20 "We're defaulting constantly;" "The default comes when we devalue the currency." We're defaulting on the common person all the time.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Dr. Paul on CNN's "State of the Union", Sunday June 5th

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: "Since We Went Into War Abruptly & Illegally, We Need To Abruptly Leave!" 6/3/11

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Talks Religion and Politics

at the Faith & Freedom Coalition Conference on CSPAN

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on National ID: "Dictatorships have these, not a Free Republic"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

USA Today: Ron Paul raises $1 million attacking Mitt Romney

http://content.usatoday.com/communit...-mitt-romney/1

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul is Founding Father Material. 




http://independencedaybomb.com/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Dr. Ron Paul on The MoneyBomb Radio Show (6/5/2011)

http://www.ronpaul2012podcast.com/20...o-show-652011/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

NY Post: Ron Paul is a Hero of Bar & Restaurant Workers

http://www.dailypaul.com/166910/rais...aurant-workers

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

CNN: Getting to Know Ron Paul (aka G-Ron)

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on Freedom Watch 6/7/11

Ron Paul is more popular on College campuses than Obama. He wants to abolish the Fed and income tax. Judge agrees.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

The Hill: Ron Paul: I'm the only GOP candidate with 'credibility' on economy

Ron Paul said Tuesday he is the only Republican presidential candidate in the field with "credibility" on economic issues.

Even though Republicans have moved in his direction on issues such as skepticism of the Federal Reserve and drastically reducing the size of government, other candidates are still "part of the status quo," according to the Texas congressman.

Read more:
http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/...ity-on-economy

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul - "Restore The Republic"
Very Cool TV Ad

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Lew Rockwell interviews Ron Paul on the LRC podcast 6/8/2011
Ron Paul: Im Running Against Keynes

http://www.lewrockwell.com/lewrockwe...gainst-keynes/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on Scoreboard 6/8/11
Discusses Eliminating the IRS & Liberty Amendment
Yahoo!!!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Interview with Newsmax

Ron Paul: "It's not that gold is perfect; it is that paper is insane!"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

--- The Age Of Ron Paul---

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*National Review: Ron Paul Rising* 

http://www.nationalreview.com/articl...t-costa?page=1

Three summers ago, Rep. Ron Paul, a white-haired obstetrician, shocked the political world.

The septuagenarian Texan, out of nowhere, stirred an army of youthful libertarians and disillusioned Republicans to support his long-shot presidential bid. He raised millions, rallied thousands, and spooked GOP contenders.  ... 

He enters the contest as a nationally known name, a fundraising powerhouse, and most importantly, no longer a fringe figure. ...

But with his son, Rand Paul, serving in the U.S. Senate, his campaign flush with cash, and his name near the top of the polls, he must feel pretty darn good.

Keep reading:
http://www.nationalreview.com/articl...t-costa?page=1

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: My Job Is to Be the "Repeal" President

Explains his foreign policy plans when he is President.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul's Texas Straight Talk 6-12-11 ~ Restore America Now

Restore America Now: Restore Sound Money, End regulation of Private Business, Stop the Wars, Abolish the Income Tax!

This man got it right!
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...am-for-America

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on CNN with John King - 06/10/2011

Speaks about illegal war in Libya, and Presidential power.
Brilliant as always.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Talks with New Hampshire Business Owners

Ron Paul: "I don't represent the status quo in any way."

http://www.voteronpaul.com/newsDetai...s-Owners-3444=

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul's Speech in New Hampshire - 06/10/2011

Talks to the people.
Nice! "The integrity we need!"

Ron Paul: "I always take my Sundays off. It is one of my principles."

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul close 2nd to Romney in new CNN poll net favorables amongst declared candidates

http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2011/im...2/new.poll.pdf

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron on NH's WMUR Conversation with the Candidate: "We shouldn't be frightened about freedom, it works"

Part 1:
http://www.wmur.com/new-hampshire-pr...781/video.html

Part 2:
http://www.wmur.com/new-hampshire-pr...318/video.html

Web Extra:
http://www.wmur.com/new-hampshire-pr...870/video.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: The Keys to Economic Growth

By Ron Paul 
June 13, 2011

Recent economic data show that U.S. job growth in May was negligible, while the official unemployment figure-- at least the figure the Labor Department admits to-- rose to 9.1%. The real unemployment figure, however, as compiled by economist John Williams, may well be higher than 20%. It is clear the U.S. economy is in terrible shape, and that no amount of government spending or Federal Reserve quantitative easing can reduce unemployment, increase real productivity, or address our debt fiasco.U.S. jobs and productivity are dependent on the accumulation of private capital to finance existing businesses or fund new entrepreneurial activity. Private capital-- whether accumulated by profitable U.S. businesses, invested by private equity and venture capital firms, or attracted from abroad-- is the key to economic growth and new jobs. But we cannot create jobs if we demonize profits, punish risk-taking capitalists, and stay hostile to foreign investment.

The steps to encouraging capital investment and creating new jobs in America are simple, though not easy:

First and foremost, we must create a sound U.S. currency backed by gold or some other commodity respected by the market. No nation in history with a rapidly depreciating currency has attracted private capital. Unless and until we prohibit the Treasury and Federal Reserve from essentially creating money and credit from thin air, we cannot restore the U.S. economy.

Read more 
http://www.dailypaul.com/167629/ron-...conomic-growth

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul in 6/13/2011 Presidential Debate

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Video: Ron Paul Post-Debate Interview

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

The Philosophy of Liberty and Bastiat's concept of Legal Plunder




Ron Paul seems to be the only one of the candidates that actually understands and live by this principle.

*The Benson Principle - A Fundamental Principle of Liberty*
http://www.ldsfreedomforum.com/viewt...&hilit=+benson

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

You should hear what the Judge just said about Ron!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Jack Hunter: Ron Paul Won THE Debate

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Conan O'brien: Ron Paul is the Clear Winner

http://video.teamcoco.com/video/conan.jsp?oid=254791

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: "I want to abolish the Fed and restore Sound Money."

----------


## sailingaway

I thought the Judge's was a hit piece, once again 'enthusiastically lauding' Ron for 'ending social security and medicare' which without Ron's transition plan (the ONLY one to have a way to fund it while letting the kids opt out) is politically untouchable (and the Judge never suggests Ron has such a transition plan) and emphasizing gay marraige as if Ron were championing it rather than saying it is up to the states and the government should be out of it altogether leaving it to churches and individuals.  There is a big difference and those are inflammatory issues. They are trying to spin Ron as libertine, and he isn't at all.   This is at least the second time the Judge has set Ron up like that, and while it obviously comes from Fox, I've lost respect for the Judge because of it.

Cavuto was trying to help, but steered into unknown water (to Cavuto) on the Fed....

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

I think Judge was helping, not hurting. I like him.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: Why I’m suing the Obama administration over Libya

Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2011/06/16/wh...#ixzz1PYDUQCIk

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

SF Chronicle: Ron Paul Should Be the Next President of the United States

The United States of America may potentially be on the precipice of a Greek-style debt crisis within a few years, and our economy is increasingly looking like it may be at risk of entering another recession - and the Financial Crisis 2.0 could make the Great Recession look tame. Simply put, the Fed and Treasury have bloated their balance sheets to such grotesque levels to fight the deflationary forces sparked in the economy as a result of the housing collapse that there will be no more temporary "smoke-and-mirrors" fiscal and monetary options to circumvent another downturn.
....
All of this could have been averted if we had taken heed of Dr. Ron Paul's warnings years ago. This man has been fighting with absolute integrity and honesty for the values that this country was founded on for the last 30 years - sound money, balanced budgets, free markets, non-interventionist foreign policy and civil liberties. Most every other GOP Presidential candidate is an Establishment panderer who is beholden to entrenched special interests. Why should we trust another Establishment politician after being subjected to the lies of George W. Bush and Barack Obama, not to mention nearly every other politician in Washington D.C.?

Continue Reading:
http://dailycaller.com/2011/06/16/wh...on-over-libya/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: Bold Economic Leadership
Sound, Honest Money IS the Solution!

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...onal-Amendment

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Tom Woods: Democrats Warn, Beware Ron Paul!

Nice!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul wins SRLC: Landslide!

http://www.politico.com/news/stories...#ixzz1Pf7Rh7dH


His SRLC Speech: Speaks about the Golden Rule of foreign policy, Sound Money, end of taxation! Wow!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Even The Troops Are Waking Up - A Fantastic Video - David Icke Website

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on NBC Today Show: I'm Not a Fringe Candidate 6/20/2011

Ron Paul is Mainstream (if Mainstream = Sane)

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul vs. Anthony Weiner on 'Broadcast Decency'

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

TIME: Q&A: Ron Paul

*Q: Why do you want to be President?*

A: To straighten out the mess that this country is in. To give this country more peace, more prosperity, a sound currency and a lot more security.

Continue Reading
http://swampland.time.com/2011/06/20/qa-ron-paul/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Former Pennsylvania Governor Ed Rendell Promoting Ron Paul on MSNBC

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on Fox News, 6/22/2011

"Number one thing you would do if elected President."

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Video: Ron Paul Talks Gold in Washington on "The Street"

http://finance.yahoo.com/video/compa...risis-25695490

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Dr. Paul on CNBC's Kudlow Discusses Marijuana Bill

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Breaking: Major Ex Bush Official Joins Ron Paul Campaign!

http://www.humblelibertarian.com/201...-campaign.html

Doug Wead: "Thomas Jefferson lives, he's Ron Paul."

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul goes mainstream

http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0611/57667.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Energy Independence: Government Should Neither Inhibit Nor Subsidize Any Type of Energy

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Video: Ron Paul Interview on C-Span, June 26th 2011 
(45 min) 

An excellent overview of Paul's life, career, and political and economic views, including US history, sound money, the Fed & etc.!





Part 1: http://youtu.be/wvlEGTSVoiM
Part 2: http://youtu.be/k8Ao1DCmobo
Part 3: http://youtu.be/9v8L6NGIxaU
Part 4: http://youtu.be/heeR6OTgI-w

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Video Update: Ron Paul on Glenn Beck 6/27/11

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Can you tell the difference?

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul 2012: Who's Laughing Now?

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: A 2012 Revolution! Wow!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul 2012 Video: Real Hope

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Economic Freedom & Quality of Life

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul in Iowa

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul speaks at Iowa State Fair

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul's First Action as President

----------


## jbuttell

> Ron Paul 2012 Video: Real Hope


Thats one of the better videos I've seen in a while. A lot of these the music is overly dramatic, but this felt appropriately balanced to subtly complement the videos. Editing gets perhaps a bit too tight when showing the various responses to the RealID discussion, a bit difficult to follow at first. Would be nice if we had a central depot to dump all ron paul videos meeting a certain quality level. I'd like to do some videos, but I think the greatest challenge is having good material to source from.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul outraises Jon Huntsman, Tim Pawlenty with $4.5+ million

Read more: http://www.thestatecolumn.com/articl...#ixzz1Qu2OAnED

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

One Song, One Dream




More at http://www.dailypaul.com/169598/one-...ur-troops-home

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul visits Wolfeboro NH

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Interview with the Conway Daily Sun

A BRILLIANT (and relaxed  interview  )





p2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXRXK...layer_embedded

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul speaks out on Belarus ‘Democracy’ Act.

http://www.antiwar.com/blog/2011/07/...rus-democracy/

"Mr. Speaker, I rise in opposition to the “Belarus Democracy Act” reauthorization. This title of this bill would have amused George Orwell, as it is in fact a US regime-change bill. Where does the United States Congress derive the moral or legal authority to determine which political parties or organizations in Belarus — or anywhere else — are to be US-funded and which are to be destabilized? How can anyone argue that US support for regime-change in Belarus is somehow “promoting democracy”? We pick the parties who are to be supported and funded and somehow this is supposed to reflect the will of the Belarusian people? How would Americans feel if the tables were turned and a powerful foreign country demanded that only a political party it selected and funded could legitimately reflect the will of the American people?

I would like to know how many millions of taxpayer dollars the US government has wasted trying to overthrow the government in Belarus. I would like to know how much money has been squandered by US government-funded front organizations like the National Endowment for Democracy, the International Republican Institute, Freedom House, and others meddling like the old Soviet Union in the internal politics of a country that has neither threatened nor attacked the United States. It the arrogance of our foreign policy establishment that leads to this kind of schizophrenic legislation, where we demand that the rest of the world bend to the will of US foreign policy and we call it “democracy.” We wonder why we are no longer loved and admired overseas.

Finally, I strongly object to the sanctions that this legislation imposes on Belarus. We must keep in mind that sanctions and blockades of foreign countries are considered acts of war. Do we need to continue war-like actions against yet another country? Can we afford it?

I wish to emphasize that I take this position not because I am in support of the regime in Belarus, or anywhere else. I take this position because it is dangerous folly to be the nation that arrogates to itself the right to determine the leadership of the rest of the world. As we teeter closer to bankruptcy, it should be more obvious that we need to change our foreign policy to one of constructive engagement rather than hostile interventionism. And though it scarcely should need to be said, I must remind my colleagues today that we are the U.S. House of Representatives, and not some sort of world congress. We have no constitutional authority to intervene in the wholly domestic affairs of Belarus or any other sovereign nation."

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on The Road to Serfdom, Stossel 7/7/11

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul plan: Repudiate U.S. debt to the Federal Reserve!

by Mary Stegmeir | Des Moines Register

Marshalltown, Ia. — Raising the debt ceiling would only weaken the nation’s economy, Ron Paul said during a campaign stop here on Wednesday.

Republicans and Democrats were scheduled to meet today during a White House summit devoted to the issue, but the Texas congressman has spent the last week touting his own solution to the government’s money woes: Forgive the debt the U.S. Treasury owes the Federal Reserve and chop $1.7 trillion from the nation’s sizable $14.4 trillion debt.

“It’s not the ultimate reform that’s needed, but it’s a start,” Paul told The Des Moines Register. “What we have is a situation where we essentially have a debt to ourselves. It doesn’t make a lot of sense, but it is counted in our deficit.” ...

If elected, Paul said he would loosen federal control over the economy.

The lawmaker advocates returning to the gold standard, a system where paper money is backed by units of precious metals.

He has also vowed to end deficit spending and cut taxes. He would further reduce costs by cutting military spending and eliminating federal agencies that he says restrict individual freedoms, including the Department of Education and the Department of Energy.

“The reason the monetary issue is so important is it involves every one of us, every single day, in every single transaction,” Paul said. ...

Continued...
http://caucuses.desmoinesregister.co...s-debt-to-fed/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Dr. Mercola Interviews Ron Paul (Liberty, the Economy and Raw Milk)




p2

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

TIME: Debt Ceiling: Could Ron Paul's Plan Save Us From Disaster, twice?

Read more: http://curiouscapitalist.blogs.time....#ixzz1RZ5rmdcc

*US: Ron Paul's plan for breaking the debt-ceiling deadlock calls for ripping up the phony US debt to the Federal Reserve. That would reduce the overall national debt by $1 trillion or more, which would allow the government to continue spending and borrowing without raising the debt ceiling – at least for now.* [This is a temporary fix, not a long-term solution, but it beats raising the debt ceiling.] 

From http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html
Time posted 2011 Jul 8


http://curiouscapitalist.blogs.time....isaster-twice/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul's Texas Straight Talk 7/11/11: Restore Sound, Constitutional Money

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul "Delighted to Hear" of NH Straw Poll Win

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Speaks on the Christian Just War Theory


"There is only one compassionate system known to man, and that is Freedom, and personal responsibility, then there is enough wealth ... first to take care of our families and friends and neighbors and there would be so much wealth that we could spread that wealth around the world. "





“We have a lot of goodness in this country, and we should promote it; but never through the barrel of a gun. We should do it by setting good standards, motivating people, and having them want to emulate us, but you can’t enforce our goodness, like the neocons preach, with an armed force. It doesn't work!“

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

FOX News: 2012 Hopeful Paul Predicts America's Bankruptcy


GOP presidential contender Ron Paul blames big government for holding up debt talks and is forecasting an all-out bankruptcy for America.

"I am very hopeful and positive in the long run, but I think we are going to go through a bankruptcy first," the Texas congressman told Fox News in a Sunday Interview.



Read more: http://politics.blogs.foxnews.com/20...#ixzz1RorYZgUt

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Dr. Paul on FOX News 7/8/11 Talking TSA & American Traveler Dignity Act

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

If You Love Peace, Become a "Blue Republican" (Just for a Year)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/robin-...50.html?page=1


"That Ron Paul, who has been standing up for these principles quietly for half a lifetime, happens to be a member of the Republican party is a lot less important than the principles that we should be voting on. The fact that he is not a party guy should be obvious from his extensive differences in policy from his party and the fact that many think, given his views, he should not run as a Republican at all.

As Dr. Paul often points out, however, we live in a country with a corrupt political party duopoly... and the system is stacked against anyone who would run outside the two party system. So he's doing what he has to do. And so should we as Americans who love peace and freedom. It really isn't complicated."

Read more: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/robin-...50.html?page=1

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Issues Statement on Rumored Debt-Ceiling Scheme

http://eon.businesswire.com/news/eon/20110708006027/en

LAKE JACKSON, Texas--(EON: Enhanced Online News)--Today, 2012 Republican presidential candidate Ron Paul issued a statement strongly opposing a proposed deal on the debt-ceiling that is rumored to be in the works between the Obama administration and Republican House leaders. See statement below.

Agreeing to this scheme by the White House would be a betrayal of the voters who put Republicans back in charge of the House in 2010.
Sources in Washington tell me that House Republican Speaker John Boehner is considering a deal to raise taxes as part of a debt limit 'deal.'

In fact, reports are they may be ready to cave in to Barack Obama's demands for a trillion dollars in tax increases in exchange for mostly phony spending and tax cuts in order to raise the debt ceiling.

House Republicans would be foolish to go for this ploy and be taken in by the Obama administration, only to leave American taxpayers on the hook again for more out-of-control government spending.

The Democrats pulled a similar maneuver during Ronald Reagan's presidency, a deal that promised 2 to 1 spending cuts in exchange for tax increases. Taxes went up, but the cuts never came. They did it again in 1990, promising much the same deal, and delivering only on their tax increases.

In Washington, if you hear about a so-called deal, you can be sure the taxes will come, but the cuts never will.

Republicans cannot take the bait and get fooled again.

This is exactly why I was the first Presidential candidate to sign on to the Cut, Cap, and Balance Pledge -- because we cannot continue to steer our country down this road to ruin with a massive federal budget and unchecked spending. We need to change course right now.

Agreeing to this scheme by the White House would be a betrayal of the voters who put Republicans back in charge of the House in 2010.

Those in Congress who agree must stand firm and not give in to Obama and the big-spending Washington crowd.

I will stand with the people, and urge leadership to do the same and fight against raising taxes, no matter what.

http://eon.businesswire.com/news/eon/20110708006027/en

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul won't seek congressional term in 2012

“I felt it was better that I concentrate on one election,” Paul said. “It’s about that time when I should change tactics.” ...
Throughout his time in politics, Paul has had a stance of limited government, reduced federal spending, individual liberties and a non-interventionist foreign policy.
“I have been talking about this for years,” he said Tuesday. “I will always be doing that. But not in the U.S. Congress.”

http://thefacts.com/article_1c9785ea...cc4c03286.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on the Importance of the Iowa Straw Poll

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Says 1.3 Trillion Dollar Debt Owed To Federal Reserve Is Not Real!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul to Bernanke: "Is gold money?"
Financial Services Committee Hearing 7/13/2011

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Yesterday's result on Ron Paul's DEBT REDUCTION PLAN on FOX BUSINESS America's Nightly Scoreboard

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: Why I want to be president. Exclusive Interview!

"Ever so often, monetary policy becomes the key element in the political process."

http://www.marketwatch.com/video/ass...A-318F6AAF42B6

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on Russia Today - 07/12/2011
Summarizes problems and solutions in Washington

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul's First Ad of the 2012 Campaign!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on CNBC's Kudlow Report ~7/13/11
"I think you have to have something better than pieces of paper that Federal Reserve Prints at will."

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul On The Dylan Ratigan Show 7/13/11
Fed = Fraud vs. Sound Money, & TSA vs. Liberty

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Lawrence Eagle Tribune just published a letter from my 85 year old mother about Ron Paul

"To the editor:

I am a senior citizen, Jewish, an immigrant from Russia.

As a Jewish senior citizen, I always voted for the Democrats. Now, I have registered as a Republican to vote for Ron Paul.

The main reason I will vote for Ron Paul is because he is the only candidate who will stop all American wars in Iraq, Afghanistan, Libya, and other countries. He will stop bombing them, killing their people. He will close military bases and will bring all our troops home. Democrats and Republicans, Bush and Obama, promised to do this. But they all lied. We are still fighting these wars."

Read more: http://www.eagletribune.com/opinion/...vement-in-wars

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Shuns Dirty Politics
Wednesday, 13 Jul 2011 11:20 AM
By Doug Wead

"Ron Paul is incorruptible. He has never gone on a government sponsored junket, never voted for a congressional pay raise. He's never voted for a tax increase or an unbalanced budget. He does not participate in the lucrative congressional pension program. 

He returns a portion of his annual congressional office budget to the U.S. Treasury every year. And he frustrates his followers by avoiding anything, even slightly, manipulative that might get him elected president. ..."


Read more on Newsmax.com: 
http://www.newsmax.com/DougWead/ronp...7/13/id/403437

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: “America’s AAA Rating Not Worth Saving” Because “We Are Insolvent”

http://www.prisonplanet.com/ron-paul...insolvent.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Gold is Money: Bernanke PWNED!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

"For Liberty" 
Documentary Recut: 1hr slim version

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Even Progressives, Bill Maher, Jon Stewart, and Steven Colbert Support RON PAUL!
From the "left" and from the "right" the message of LIBERTY unites us!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul and the Judge
"White House or Home"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

--->>>This is why our Troops support Ron Paul!<<<---





Looks like Ron Paul's military donations are at least *double* all other Republicans combined!
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...m-the-Military

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul:
Electability,
You Have To Ask The Question *Why* Do We Have A Recession?
TSA = be submissive vs. Liberty.
Bring the Troops Home!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Thomas Woods interviews Ron Paul on Peter Schiff Show 4/20/11

Explains Competing Currencies. @ 4:40

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

A Message from Ron Paul: Ready, Ames, Fire!



Dear Activist,

You've heard the news.

Last week, I announced I will not seek re-election to Congress and will instead focus on my Presidential campaign.

I believe that you and I have an unprecedented opportunity to restore our nation's prosperity and rein in big government.

We can WIN the Republican nomination for President, and I believe now is the time we can take the White House in November 2012.

With the August 13 Iowa Straw Poll fast approaching, I'm counting on your support to help me finish strong and add to our increasing momentum.

Because the Iowa Straw Poll is so important, my supporters are holding a Money Bomb on Tuesday, July 19.

http://www.ronpaul2012.com/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

STAR TREK: The Search for Ron Paul

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Lessons in Humanity: Habeas Corpus

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul will beat Obama in 2012!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

CNN Confirms: Paul Ad Expands to Nevada

http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com...nds-its-reach/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Floor Speech on Debt Ceiling - July 19, 2011

"One side loves entitlements, the other side loves war."
"Destruction of the dollar is the real default."

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Inflation is Immoral

*Inflation is a legalized robbery! Sound money all the way!*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: "We Need To Stop Allowing Secretive Banking Cartels To Endlessly Enslave Us"



Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/ron-p...#ixzz1SZUqkmwa

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Glenn Beck: Ron Paul is the closest to our Founding Fathers




"GLENN: Now, we always have Ron Paul on when we talk about the economy because Ron and I are well, he’d probably disagree with this, but and so would many of his supporters, but I think we’re pretty close to lockstep on many of the things that he believes in the economy. The Fed is absolutely just evil. We have gone away from the gold standard. We’re spending money like crazy people and we’re destroying our nation. We’re just destroying it. I also think that Ron Paul and I are in the same territory when it comes to progressives and the idea of a big government, and he is probably closer to our founding fathers than probably anybody else out there right now as far as an understanding of limited government. However, sometimes we go off the tracks and that’s why I wanted to talk to him today because I’d like him to explain it to me.

Ron Paul, welcome to the program, sir, how are you?"

Read more: http://www.glennbeck.com/content/art...cle/196/35490/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Barry Goldwater, Jr. Endorses Ron Paul




http://the-classic-liberal.com/ron-paul-2012/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on the Tonight Show with Jay Leno, Part 1

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul is Bill Maher's New Hero

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Tom Woods: Iowans, This Is Your Chance (video)

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Fantastic Ron Paul Interview by Tom Mullen

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Shreds all the other Candidates and explains How he is Different.

_We cant have this paper fiat standard which has created the greatest debtor nation in the history of the world!_

Restore Sound Money!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul's Statement Against HR 2560, the "Cut, Cap and Balance" Act
http://www.dailypaul.com/171267/ron-...nd-balance-act

Nice! Ron Paul is right. Rand Paul is wrong! I always thought Ron Paul is more principled than Rand!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: Constitutional Amendment Needed to Limit Taxes and Spending

http://www.dailypaul.com/171327/ron-...s-and-spending

Yea, baby! I have just that!

*Taxation Constitutional Amendment*
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...onal-Amendment

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

RT- Adam Kokesh: Ron Paul is choice of troops

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on PBS News Hour: 'Freedom Is a Young Idea and We're Throwing It Away'
http://www.dailypaul.com/171412/ron-...g-debt-ceiling

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Washington Post: Ron Paul currently in third place

Mitt Romney leads the wide-open contest for the 2012 Republican presidential nomination. But a new Washington Post-ABC News poll underscores his vulnerabilities as a front-runner, as well as Sarah Palin’s lingering power to shake up the race if she decides to run.

The former Massachusetts governor again tops the field, Bachmann is second, *and Rep. Ron Paul (Tex.) runs third, the only other candidate to score in double digits.*

Read more:
http://www.washingtonpost.com/politi...rc=al_national

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Drudge: RASMUSSEN SHOCK POLL: Barack Obama 41% Ron Paul 37%... developing...

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/publ...41_ron_paul_37

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul is being brilliant again!
"Congress: Stop Stealing from the American People"
7/25/11

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Nice!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

What Ron Paul Was Really Like 30 Years Ago
http://dailypaul.com/171735/the-trut...e-30-years-ago

*Ron Paul: A Most Unusual Politician*
by Murray N. Rothbard

...
"Ron Paul, in short, is that rare American, and still rarer politician, who deeply understands and battles for the principles of liberty that were fought for and established by the Founding Fathers of this country. He understands that sound economics, moral principles, and individual freedom all go together, like a seamless web. They cannot be separated, and they stand or fall together."
...
"The power to counterfeit is the power to abuse. It is not enough to urge the government to use it more moderately. The power must be taken away. Counterfeiting is fraud, and no one should have the right to counterfeit, least of all the government, whose record of counterfeiting throughout history is black indeed. Money and banking must be separated from the State, just as Church and State are separated in the American tradition, just as the economy and the State should be separated.

Vital to this necessary reform is the return to a money which is a useful product produced by the free market itself. In every society, people on the market voluntarily arrive at one or two commodities which are the most useful to use as money. For thousands of years, gold has been selected by countless societies as that money. The only alternative to a market commodity-money is what we unfortunately have now: paper tickets issued by the government and called "money." Since the paper tickets  dollars, francs, pounds sterling, or what have you  are issued by the government, the government can issue any amount it arbitrarily chooses. Counterfeiting is built into the system, and hence so is inflation and eventual destruction of the currency.

The only genuine solution to the evil of inflation, then, is to separate money from the State, to make money once again a market commodity instead of a fiat ticket issued by the central government. The dollar must once again be what it was originally until it was, in effect, nationalized. The dollar must once again be simply a name for a unit of weight of gold coin. Only this kind of fundamental reform will cure the ravages of inflation. Because Ron Paul is one of the few men in public life who truly understands the problem and is willing to fight to cure it..."

http://www.lewrockwell.com/rothbard/rothbard187.html
Rothbard rocks!!!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

IDEAS * Ron Paul for President 2012

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

The Washington Times:
*The Case for Ron Paul*
http://communities.washingtontimes.c...sident-reagan/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Brilliant Common Sense from Ron Paul
on Debt

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Yes He Can: Ron Paul Tied 50/50 with President Obama in Recent Poll!

http://freeindependentsun.com/republ...n-recent-poll/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: if elected President, I will:

***     Stop the spread of socialist, Big Government health care and instead work to repeal the "ObamaCare" monstrosity;

***     Stop the growth of government spending, restrictive regulations, and interference in our lives;

***     Cut taxes and eliminate the IRS, because I believe the money you earn is yours and does NOT belong to government;

***     Audit the Federal Reserve, which I believe will serve as an important first step toward finally ending the Fed once and for all;

***     Ensure the federal government returns to its constitutional limits by eliminating departments and agencies that are not authorized by the Constitution;

***     Repeal Big Government schemes like the so-called "PATRIOT Act";

***     Return to the Founders' more humble foreign policy.  American troops and taxpayers deserve better than to be used for "nation-building" or policing the world.  We cannot afford trillion dollar international boondoggles that cost us our lives, our fortunes, and our freedom.

And he is the *ONLY* one who has the record to prove it! ACTIONS speak louder than words!
How long will Americans believe liars? Ron Paul is the only one who has 30 year record to prove his words!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: Democracy Is Not Freedom
by Rep. Ron Paul, MD


_“…man is not free unless government is limited. There's a clear cause and effect here that is as neat and predictable as a law of physics: As government expands, liberty contracts.”_

~ Ronald Reagan
We've all heard the words democracy and freedom used countless times, especially in the context of our invasion of Iraq. They are used interchangeably in modern political discourse, yet their true meanings are very different.

George Orwell wrote about “meaningless words” that are endlessly repeated in the political arena.* Words like “freedom,” “democracy,” and “justice,” Orwell explained, have been abused so long that their original meanings have been eviscerated. In Orwell's view, political words were “Often used in a consciously dishonest way.” Without precise meanings behind words, politicians and elites can obscure reality and condition people to reflexively associate certain words with positive or negative perceptions. In other words, unpleasant facts can be hidden behind purposely meaningless language. As a result, Americans have been conditioned to accept the word “democracy” as a synonym for freedom, and thus to believe that democracy is unquestionably good.

The problem is that democracy is not freedom. Democracy is simply majoritarianism, which is inherently incompatible with real freedom. Our founding fathers clearly understood this, as evidenced not only by our republican constitutional system, but also by their writings in the Federalist Papers and elsewhere. James Madison cautioned that under a democratic government, “There is nothing to check the inducement to sacrifice the weaker party or the obnoxious individual.” John Adams argued that democracies merely grant revocable rights to citizens depending on the whims of the masses, while a republic exists to secure and protect pre-existing rights. Yet how many Americans know that the word “democracy” is found neither in the Constitution nor the Declaration of Independence, our very founding documents?

A truly democratic election in Iraq, without U.S. interference and U.S. puppet candidates, almost certainly would result in the creation of a Shiite theocracy. Shiite majority rule in Iraq might well mean the complete political, economic, and social subjugation of the minority Kurd and Sunni Arab populations. Such an outcome would be democratic, but would it be free? Would the Kurds and Sunnis consider themselves free? The administration talks about democracy in Iraq, but is it prepared to accept a democratically-elected Iraqi government no matter what its attitude toward the U.S. occupation? Hardly. For all our talk about freedom and democracy, the truth is we have no idea whether Iraqis will be free in the future. They're certainly not free while a foreign army occupies their country. The real test is not whether Iraq adopts a democratic, pro-western government, but rather whether ordinary Iraqis can lead their personal, religious, social, and business lives without interference from government.

Simply put, freedom is the absence of government coercion. Our Founding Fathers understood this, and created the least coercive government in the history of the world. The Constitution established a very limited, decentralized government to provide national defense and little else. States, not the federal government, were charged with protecting individuals against criminal force and fraud. For the first time, a government was created solely to protect the rights, liberties, and property of its citizens. Any government coercion beyond that necessary to secure those rights was forbidden, both through the Bill of Rights and the doctrine of strictly enumerated powers. This reflected the founders' belief that democratic government could be as tyrannical as any King.

Few Americans understand that all government action is inherently coercive. If nothing else, government action requires taxes. If taxes were freely paid, they wouldn't be called taxes, they'd be called donations. If we intend to use the word freedom in an honest way, we should have the simple integrity to give it real meaning: Freedom is living without government coercion. So when a politician talks about freedom for this group or that, ask yourself whether he is advocating more government action or less.

The political left equates freedom with liberation from material wants, always via a large and benevolent government that exists to create equality on earth. To modern liberals, men are free only when the laws of economics and scarcity are suspended, the landlord is rebuffed, the doctor presents no bill, and groceries are given away. But philosopher Ayn Rand (and many others before her) demolished this argument by explaining how such “freedom” for some is possible only when government takes freedoms away from others. In other words, government claims on the lives and property of those who are expected to provide housing, medical care, food, etc. for others are coercive — and thus incompatible with freedom. “Liberalism,” which once stood for civil, political, and economic liberties, has become a synonym for omnipotent coercive government.

The political right equates freedom with national greatness brought about through military strength. Like the left, modern conservatives favor an all-powerful central state — but for militarism, corporatism, and faith-based welfarism. Unlike the Taft-Goldwater conservatives of yesteryear, today's Republicans are eager to expand government spending, increase the federal police apparatus, and intervene militarily around the world. The last tenuous links between conservatives and support for smaller government have been severed. “Conservatism,” which once meant respect for tradition and distrust of active government, has transformed into big-government utopian grandiosity.

Orwell certainly was right about the use of meaningless words in politics. If we hope to remain free, we must cut through the fog and attach concrete meanings to the words politicians use to deceive us. We must reassert that America is a republic, not a democracy, and remind ourselves that the Constitution places limits on government that no majority can overrule. We must resist any use of the word “freedom” to describe state action. We must reject the current meaningless designations of “liberals” and “conservatives,” in favor of an accurate term for both: statists.

Every politician on earth claims to support freedom. The problem is so few of them understand the simple meaning of the word.

*Politics and the English Language, 1946.

February 7, 2005

Dr. Ron Paul is a Republican member of Congress from Texas.

http://www.lewrockwell.com/paul/paul233.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Veterans for Ron Paul

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

NATIONAL GALLUP POLL: Ron Paul in 3rd place with 14%

This early in the game! Nice!
http://www.dailypaul.com/173154/nati...-place-with-14

----------


## LadyBastiat

> Can you tell the difference?


Excellent point!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Polar Opposites?* 
Ron Paul gets $1 million from thousands of Americans
Romney gets $1 million from *one* business partner.

*Who is the people's choice?*

http://www.dailypaul.com/173449/romn...merican-people

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

ABC: Ron Paul on What Sets Him Apart

I approach this differently than all the other candidates  Republicans or Democrats," said Paul, R-Texas. "I defend individual liberty in a different way. I am the one that says, 'War, there is too much of it.' They are undeclared. Its time to end war. I am the one that says, 'Im sick and tired of this Patriot Act  this pretence to destroy our individual liberties and molest us at the airport.' None of the other candidates are saying that. How many of the other candidates are going to talk about the financial situation and tie it into the reality of the Federal Reserve? Those views are different from other views, and its my strong defense of liberty that separates me from other candidates.
http://blogs.abcnews.com/thenote/201...him-apart.html

Plus he has a 30 year *RECORD* to prove it!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

FOX: Post-Debate Poll: Paul sweeps the nation!

National Vote
Paul 19155
Gingrich 5720
Cain 3052
Romney 2278
Bachmann 2265
Santorum 996
Huntsman 394
Pawlenty 317

Votes as of 11:58 AM, 08/12/11

Check out this map. Ron OWNS the east coast, especially NY, NJ, Penn., Delaware and ............... NEW HAMPSHIRE.

http://www.topix.com/issue/fox/gop-debate-aug11

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Iowa Straw Poll: Ron Paul Statistical Tie for First




*Video of Ron Paul's Brilliant speech:*
http://www.c-span.org/Events/Michele...10737423441-5/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

AP: Once A Fringe Candidate, Paul Shaping 2012 Race!

"The Texas congressman placed second in a key early test vote Saturday in Ames, coming within 152 votes of winning the first significant balloting of the Republican nominating contest. Rep. Michele Bachmann of Minnesota won the nonbinding Iowa straw poll, but Paul's organizational strength and a retooled focus on social issues set him up to be a serious player in the campaign."

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/s...ryId=139626210

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul probably WON the Iowa Poll!
because Bachmann Rigged Iowa Poll by Buying “At Least” 4000 Votes

http://www.prisonplanet.com/bachmann...000-votes.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

The Daily Show - Indecision 2012 -  Ron Paul & the Top Tier

Hilariousness!!




*http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/mo...--the-top-tier*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul IS TOP TIER!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

The Ron Paul Tipping Point

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Interview With Piers Morgan

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Ad - "The one who can beat Obama"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on Fox Business Freedom Watch 8-15-11
People Have Chosen RON PAUL!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on FOX News' America Newsroom 8/16/11
"I'm trying to change the course of history"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Video: Ron Paul 81%, Rick Perry 19%

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcE8P...layer_embedded

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Awesome Local TV Coverage of NH Office Opening!

http://www.necn.com/08/17/11/GOP-rac...96&feedID=4212

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul mocks Rick Perry, credits Jon Stewart

Read more: http://www.politico.com/news/stories...#ixzz1VOpbEmIX

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Tea Party? Ron Paul *STARTED* IT!


The Tea Party Started In 2007 And Ron Paul Is The Godfather

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

CNN: Ron Paul is FRONT AND CENTER!




He looks so presidential!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

"Ron Paul IS the real front Runner."

Wow!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

PBS: Is Ron Paul's Revolution Now At Hand?




I like the anchor and Pat B. The rest are establishment whores! See how they scramble. Go Ron Paul!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

True Liberty vs. Perfect Safety

Ron got it Right Again!




Brilliant!

The Illusion of Safety
"Recent incidents of violence in Norway and London have made us understandably uncomfortable here at home, as many fear that a worsening economy will lead to violence and unrest in American cities.  This is why Congress must view the economy as its first priority and a matter of national security: unless and until we get our fiscal house in order to foster economic growth, civil society will continue to deteriorate.

The fundamental lesson every American should learn from these incidents is that government cannot protect us.  No matter how many laws we pass, no matter how many police or federal agents we put on the streets, a determined individual or group can still cause great harm.  Both Norway and England have strict gun control laws, and London in particular has security cameras monitoring nearly all public areas.  But laws and spy cameras are useless in the face of lawless mobs or sick mass killers. Only private individuals on the scene could have prevented or lessened these tragedies.  And we should remember that theft, arson, and property damage were not the only criminal acts in London--innocent bystanders were assaulted and killed as well.  In those instances deadly force used in self-defense would have been fully justified.

Perhaps the only good that can come from these terrible events is a reinforced understanding that we as individuals are responsible for our safety and the safety of our families.  This means, frankly, that we must safely own and use firearms to deter or prevent criminal assaults on our homes and persons.  It is absurd to think police or government agents can protect 310 million Americans around the clock.

Thanks to our media and many government officials, however, Americans have become conditioned to view the state as our protector and the solution to every problem.  Whenever something terrible happens, especially when it becomes a prominent news story, people reflexively demand that government do something.  This impulse almost always leads to bad laws, more debt, and the loss of liberty.  It is completely at odds with the best American traditions of self-reliance and individual responsibility.

Do we really want to live in a world of police checkpoints, surveillance cameras, and metal detectors?  Do we want to imprison every disturbed or alienated individual who fantasizes about violence?  Do we really believe government can provide total security?  Or can we accept that liberty is more important than the illusion of state-provided security?

Freedom is not defined by safety.  Freedom is defined by the ability of citizens to live without government interference unless they use force or fraud against others.  Government cannot create a world without risks, nor would we really wish to live in such a fictional place.  Only a totalitarian society would even claim absolute safety as a worthy ideal, because it would require total state control over its citizens’ lives.  Liberty has meaning only if we still believe in it when terrible things happen and a false government security blanket beckons." -- Ron Paul

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul's Gold: Ron Paul has got winners in his portfolio! over 2,000%!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSf2d...ayer_embedded#!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Rasmussen Poll: *Ron Paul* 38% vs. Obama 39%


http://www.rasmussenreports.com/publ...ama_39_paul_38

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Woods/Gutzman Defend Ron Paul on Mike Church


http://www.mikechurch.com/Public-Tra...-ron-paul.html

----------


## ninepointfive

We need to make sure Ron has twice to three times the Delegates in the caucus states, and votes in the primary states! Also, register Republican as soon as possible to avoid going past the party registration cutoff date!

This site has all the information about running for state Delegate, or supporting a Ron Paul Delegate at your neighborhood precinct caucuses!

http://ronpauldelegates.wordpress.com/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul speech at Virginia Tea Party Patriots Convention


*Who else of the candidates speaks like this!!! NONE!*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

TIME Magazine Pens *FIVE* Page Spread To Convince America Ron Paul Can’t Win


Too many pages dedicated to a guy who supposedly can't win!


http://www.prisonplanet.com/time-mag...-cant-win.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

CNN: Ron Paul is in third place already!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul's Speech at the Polk County Republican Summer Picnic - August 27, 2011


No other candidate even comes close!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: Unwavering Consistency, Unparalleled Foresight

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Huff Post: The Top 10 Reasons Why Dr. Ron Paul Is the Only Rational Choice


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/laura-..._b_939004.html

----------


## InTradePro

> Huff Post: The Top 10 Reasons Why Dr. Ron Paul Is the Only Rational Choice


+1

The only rational choice

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty



----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Why Should I Support Ron Paul? 
A Very Short Documentary

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

God Bless Ron Paul and Those Who Follow Him, says Pat Buchanan


http://lewrockwell.com/buchanan/buchanan183.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on The Alex Jones Show 08/31/11

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

More Ron Paul Pwnage Moments

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

"He is not 'unelectable' if we all vote for him!"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

"Bring The Troops Home!"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: Show True Compassion by Abolishing FEMA

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on NECN 9/1/11 - Great Interview on FEMA

Anchor: "You are the Founding Father of Tea Party movement."

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul PWNES Levin

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Paul hits the bike trail



​http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com...il/?hpt=po_bn2

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

New Ron Paul 2012 Ad: Trust

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul speech at Palmetto Freedom Forum 9/5/2011


Awesome!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Why Ron Paul (In 60 Seconds)

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Rally - Post Debate Speech - Columbia, SC 09-05-11


Wow!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul Wins* 
*The NBC/Politico GOP Debate - 9/7/11!*




http://www.infowars.com/poll-shows-r...reagan-shrine/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul takes O'Reilly to School

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

NY Sun: Ron Paul’s Secret Weapon

"Ron Paul gives the impression that he is animated by a clear and coherent set of principles in which he deeply believes. His sense of principle is his source of power, his secret weapon."

http://www.nysun.com/editorials/ron-...-weapon/87479/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Huffington Post: 
"I Voted for Obama, Now I'm Voting for *Ron Paul*"
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/anthon..._b_944097.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

tx

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

WOW!!!

New Revolution Super PAC Ad: Plastic Men




Wow!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Rocks the Debate!!!
Ron Paul in the CNN / Tea Party Express Debate, Florida 9/12/11



FOX: Ron Paul Can Win

----------


## eaglesfan48

Ron Paul 2012 Revolution


I don't know if this is old, or who made it... But I found it today and WOW, excellent video!!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Thank you!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty



----------


## IterTemporis

> 


Wow, that is impressive.

Edit: No Perry?

----------


## eleganz

> 


Whoever made that can you add a link to the source of information on the actual picture itself so everybody can freely post this as a self-marketing jpeg?

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

> Wow, that is impressive.
> 
> Edit: No Perry?


Ron Paul 71%, Perry is in the other 3%(?).

----------


## bb_dg

Perry also wasn't running at the time.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul DOUBLES His National Support In Just 2 Weeks
*​
Ron Paul is now a confirmed presidential frontrunner for 2012!


http://www.infowars.com/ron-paul-dou...-just-2-weeks/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: The Only One (now running) We Can Trust
Amazing!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Newest Ron Paul Ad: 'He Served'
*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul: Obama cuts to veterans' health benefits 'unjust and immoral'*


http://thehill.com/blogs/healthwatch...an-health-care

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on WHO’s Jan Mickelson Show (9/20/2011)

Talks about income tax & 16th amendment fraud!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

> Ron Paul wins GOP California straw poll 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44565575...l#.TnYlztSfUaA
> 
> 
> GOP presidential hopeful Ron Paul wins California straw poll
> http://www.cnn.com/2011/POLITICS/09/...iref=allsearch
> 
> 
> Ron Paul Wins California GOP Straw Poll
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2011...ia-straw-poll/


Yahoo!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Highlights from Orlando Debate 9/22/2011


"Only allowed to speak for 7 minutes and is winning in the debate polls? Substance over quantity!"




Thank you InfoWarrior82




Fox News Debate and Candidate Face Time: 
http://www.huntingtonnews.net/9920

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

The ONLY candidate that challenges the establishment. 

Ron Paul: I'm Trying to Change the Course of History

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Youth For Ron Paul!*



http://www.youthforpaul.com/

http://www.facebook.com/youthforpaul

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Sound Money: The KEY difference of Ron Paul!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

$16 Corn Muffins! "The Answer Will Be Obvious" -Judge Napolitano

Submitted by Scott Barber on Thu, 09/22/2011 - 13:24

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Military newspaper front page: "YOU WANT HIM - Ron Paul leads in donations for military personnel"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on the Daily Show 9/27 - Video Links

*Unedited*, full interview online:

http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/mo...xrs=share_copy
http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/mo...xrs=share_copy
http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/mo...xrs=share_copy

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

(CNN) Rep. Ron Paul: The country is ripe for revolution

http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com...or-revolution/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

"RON PAUL IS 100% GENUINE!"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Dr. Ron Paul's 11-Point Plan That Could Save America

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/laura-trice/ron-paul-11-point-plan_b_947832.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Harris Poll: Paul beats Obama 51-49

*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty



----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

ThyBlackMan: Ron Paul & Herman Cain’s Different Philosophies….


Excerpts:

"Ron Paul is a libertarian, Herman Cain is a far right conservative. This makes them almost as different as a Republican versus a Democrat."

"An example of the difference — Gay Marriage. Ron Paul would most likely tell you that he does not care if two gays get married, but that it has to be personal in nature. The government should not be involved in any marriage, not just gay marriage. It should be between the two people and their religion or relationship, and the government has no business in providing anyone a marriage license or giving special consideration to married people."

"An example of the difference — Drug Legalization. Ron Paul believes that individuals have the right to choose to consume and do the things that they want (even if it harms them) as long as it doesn’t impose on the freedoms of others. This means that the use of drugs are the choice of the grown adult and the government should not impose itself to stop them. He is against the war on drugs, which he believes has created a prison state and increased our prison population to a ridiculous level."

"An Example of the Difference – Islam. Ron Paul believes that each American should be free to worship as they choose, as long as that worship does not harm the freedom of other people to worship. He would have no problem appointing an Islamic individual to a position of power if that person upheld libertarian principles."

"If I had to choose I would choose Ron Paul because the elimination of the war on drugs in and of itself would be of great benefit to the Black community. But other than that, as an independent political pragmatist, I would have a hard time supporting either in a presidential election if they got that far."

http://thyblackman.com/2011/09/28/ro...-philosophies/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Slams Obama for Extrajudicial Killing of US Citizens

http://www.ronpaul.com/2011-09-30/ro...f-us-citizens/

Read it here:
http://www.ronpaul2012.com/2011/10/0...ichard-jewell/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Michael Savage Agrees with Ron Paul

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Audit Bernanke by Ron Paul


http://lewrockwell.com/paul/paul769.html


"The Fed has been given a monopoly by Congress to conduct monetary policy, and in so doing it tinkers with the most important price of all, the rate of interest. Interest rates reflect the price of time, and changes in the interest rate affect the structure of production. Forcing changes to the interest rate, as the Fed does, has a more pronounced effect on the economy than any law Congress has ever passed. Interest rates are used by individuals to make decisions about what type of investments they undertake, how much money they invest, and for how long. The higher the interest rate, the more likely an individual is to save money; the lower the interest rate, the less likely he is to save. Borrowers take the interest rate into account when borrowing money to buy a house, pay college tuition, or start or expand a business. The lower the interest rate, the cheaper it becomes to borrow money and the more likely individuals are to borrow; the higher the interest rate, the less likely they are to borrow. In a free market, some people will want to save while others will want to borrow, and the interest rate is the price that coordinates the actions of borrowers and savers.


Manipulating the interest rate as the Federal Reserve does causes an enormous ripple effect throughout the economy."

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Wins Values Voter Summit Straw Poll

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Cookie Monster on the 2012 Candidates: One of these things is not like the other

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Ad - Life

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

UPDATED: Revolution PAC "Plastic Men" Ad To Air Before Next Debate on CNN!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: Government Is NOT a Business

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Ad - Consistent





Ron Paul Ad - Plan

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Highlights: Western RLC / CNN Debate, Las Vegas, NV - 10/18/11

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Top Contributors 2012 Cycle


Ron Paul


US Air Force.... $23,437
US Army........ $23,053
US Navy................	$16,973
Mason Capital Managemt. $14,000
Microsoft Corp...... $13,398
__________________________________


Mitt Romney


Goldman Sachs..... $354,700
Credit Suisse Group $195,250
Morgan Stanley.. $185,800
HIG Capital.... $176,500
Barclays........	$155,250


____________________________________________


Herman Cain


Wausau Homes.... $9,800
Wells Fargo.... $8,300
Houston Texans.. $7,400
Cold Spring Granite $6,000
Cinco Natural Gas $5,200


More info at:


http://www.opensecrets.org/pres12/co...php?cycle=2012


Notice most of Mitt's top contributors are banks.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Plan To Restore America Press Conference

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Rush Limbaugh endorses Ron Paul's economic plan

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

NH: Romney volunteer defects to Ron Paul

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Wins 1st in Ohio GOP Straw Poll with 53%!





Ron Paul 53.50%
Herman Cain 25.47%
Mitt Romney 8.88%
Newt Gingrich 5.37%
Rick Perry 2.80%
Jon Huntsman 2.10%

http://www.dailypaul.com/184176/ron-...w-poll-with-53

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

AMAZING! Fox News Panel Discuss Parts Of Ron Paul's Budget Plan






When government spends your money it is poverty. When you spend your money, it is prosperity.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Sean Hannity to Ron Paul: "I Like your plan about 1T Dollars in specific cuts"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Youtube Politics Channel: Take A Look!



http://www.youtube.com/politics

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

The National Press Club Luncheon with Ron Paul

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Open Letter to President Obama

LAKE JACKSON, Texas, Sep 20, 2011 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- _The Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign today released the following Open Letter from Dr. Paul to President Barack Obama:_

"Dear President Obama,

"As a Doctor, an Air Force Veteran, and Congressman, who serves on the Foreign Affairs Committee and has always fought for the best interest of our troops, I was deeply concerned to learn that our military retirees are now facing benefit cuts under your proposed $1.5 trillion dollar tax hike.

"Our military men and women have fought bravely. In exchange, our country made a promise to them, and we must honor it.

"There are trillions of dollars in unwise and unconstitutional spending we must cut. There are few other leaders in Washington willing to cut spending as deeply as I am and truly balance our budget. But, we must make sure we take care of our Veterans who fought to take care of us.

"We have put our troops in harm's way, and we must honor our promises. And, our troops have paid a heavy price these past ten years. Over 5,000 have lost their lives in Iraq and Afghanistan, 40,000 have seen crushing injuries, and hundreds of thousands more suffer from brain injury and post traumatic stress disorder.

"Failing to meet the promises we have made to our troops would be unjust and immoral. The cuts you announced yesterday, combined with the rumored cuts in benefits reported in publications like Army Times, have our soldiers and Veterans deeply concerned.

"Mr. President, instead of cutting our Veterans benefits, I call on you to support our troops. Support them by bringing them home to our shores, to protect our borders and defend our country. Ensure that they are rested and equipped to repel any real credible attack. Re-unite them with their families. And, make sure they no longer play policeman in dangerous foreign civil wars.

"Cutting the benefits of our Veterans benefits while we subsidize the security of other wealthy nations like Germany and Japan and play World Policeman makes no sense. The money we would save extracting our fighting men and women and our equipment from overseas conflicts and regions will more than offset the savings you seek by upending the manner in which veterans receive care.

"Bringing our troops home would ensure that we keep the promise to our Veterans, strengthen our national defense and secure our borders.

"Do not mistake me for a pacifist or a person solely focused on the economics of the unsustainable global security and state-building that has helped our country arrive at the shores of financial ruin. On the contrary, I consider my military service as an Air Force flight surgeon during the Cold War to be among my highest personal and professional achievements.

"Authentic, Constitutionally-sound national security -- a strong national defense -- begins with guarding our borders and not the Afghanistan-Pakistan border.

"Mr. President, I call upon your to support our troops, honor our Veterans, and ensure our wounded get the care they deserve. To do so, we must end these protracted, trillion-dollar wars and bring them home."

In Liberty,

Ron Paul

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul Wins Iowa Straw Poll* 
at NFRA Convention *with 82%*!!!

Read more: http://www.thestatecolumn.com/articl...#ixzz1cl7ftm5G

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul wins California straw poll 
with 44.9%!!!*

http://articles.cnn.com/2011-09-17/p..._s=PM:POLITICS

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: When I Am President

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...ne-year-to-go/


"I firmly believe the American people are serious about cutting spending and fixing our debt crisis now. Those struggling to make ends meet and provide for their families while also trying to save for the future know we must change course immediately.

I’m not running for president merely to trim a little here and there from our bloated federal budget. Instead, I have offered the boldest, most specific and most comprehensive solutions in the history of American politics to restore our economy and once again make America the most innovative, competitive and prosperous nation in the world.

We face no problem that cannot be solved by reaffirming our trust in the fundamental principles of freedom, limited constitutional government and individual responsibility. ..."

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Video: Ron Paul in Fargo, ND ~11/5/11

An Excellent Recap of Ron Paul's position!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul Wins Illinois Straw Poll - And 14 Others!*

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/...7A507M20111106
Reuters Reports: Ron Paul was declared the winner on Saturday of a weeklong Republican presidential straw poll in Democratic President Barack Obama's home state of Illinois.

Texas Congressman Paul won 52 percent of the combined 3,649 online and in-person votes cast between October 29 and Saturday evening. He won 66.5 percent of the votes cast over the Internet and 8 percent of those cast in person.

Continue...

Also found on Reddit, Ron Paul has now won 15 straw polls:

CPAC, Phoenix Tea Party, Sacramento RLC, New Orleans RLC, Clay County Iowa, NH Young Republicans, Cincinnati Tea Party, California, Values Voter, RPLAC, Charleston County, Columbus, Des Moines Tally 1, Des Moines Tally 2, and (most recently) Illinois.
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/...7A507M20111106

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*(Reuters) - Ron Paul was declared the winner on Saturday of a weeklong Republican presidential straw poll in Democratic President Barack Obama's home state of Illinois.*

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/...7A507M20111106

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on Fox News Sunday, 11-6-11

----------


## Fredom101

I just read your first post on this thread and I don't like the sentiment. Trying to make this about "god" is alienating. I happen to not believe in any gods, and if there were a supreme being, why would he give us all the death and destruction if he meant to give us Ron Paul and peace? It makes no sense to me why innocent people would be slaughtered, if there were an omnipotent deity in the sky that could control events. If god is on Ron Paul's side, why not give us a victory in 08? Thousands have died at the hands of Obama's policies. Is this part of the plan?

Sorry, don't like religious debates but this was started on the OP here.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Nails Another Debate! 11/09/11

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Defeats Rick Perry Without a Fight who Goes Down in Flames

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

> I just read your first post on this thread and I don't like the sentiment. Trying to make this about "god" is alienating. I happen to not believe in any gods, and if there were a supreme being, why would he give us all the death and destruction if he meant to give us Ron Paul and peace? It makes no sense to me why innocent people would be slaughtered, if there were an omnipotent deity in the sky that could control events. If god is on Ron Paul's side, why not give us a victory in 08? Thousands have died at the hands of Obama's policies. Is this part of the plan?
> 
> Sorry, don't like religious debates but this was started on the OP here.


The hope of Liberty and Prosperity is vain without the acknowledgment and reverence for God, the Great Parent of the Human Race, and the true owner of the Earth and all that is on it. You believe in property rights? Well, he owns it. Without his help there can be no Liberty and no Prosperity.

As for why he allows bad things happen to good people. The answer is: Life would be a cheap and meaningless experience, if he did not allow opposition to exist in all things. Without experiencing a fullness of sorrow, no one, not even he, can receive a fullness of joy. So in a word, sorrow exists that we may know joy, which is the purpose of life.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul took a massive 75% lead in the post-debate poll!!!

CNBC removed its online poll after the Republican Presidential-candidate debate because Ron Paul was winning. The official excuse is that his margin of victory was so great, his supporters must have 'stacked' the Internet ballot box! This is the second time they have done this.

(Cached)

From http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Adam vs the Man interview Ron Paul

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

O the Power of Pretty!
Phone Banking Is How We Win!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

National Journal: 
Ron Paul Emerges As Frontrunner in Iowa

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Big win: Ron Paul takes San Diego Straw Poll

Texas congressman, Dr. Ron Paul won with a purpose and a crowd Monday night in the San Diego Straw Poll.

Mike Benoit, 60, a congressional candidate and organizer of the Ron Paul meet-up said Ron Paul won San Diego's straw poll above the other Republican candidates on Mitt Romney's home turf.

Video & pics at:
http://www.allvoices.com/contributed...ego-straw-poll

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

CNBC: "RON PAUL, NOW AMONG THE FRONT RUNNERS!"

Larry Kudlow/CNBC 11/15/11

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on Freedom Watch (11/15) 
Meet the new Front Runner!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: Federal Reserve is Like Drug Addiction

http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/...drug-addiction

"Paul also favors allowing private entities to issue gold and silver coins and wants to prevent federal and state governments from taxing those precious metals."

Honest Money Constitutional Amendment

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Fox: What's So Wrong with Ron Paul? 
"Reality Check" on Ron Paul

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*
Washington Post:* 
Ron Paul is for real in Iowa. Seriously.

"Texas Rep. Ron Paul, long dismissed by the GOP establishment as a fringe candidate, has broadened his electoral appeal and emerged as a major player in the Jan. 3 Iowa caucuses, according to several recent polls and conversations with a handful of longtime Hawkeye political operatives."

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/...M7UN_blog.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

CBS: Ron Paul on Face The Nation - Nov. 20

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Dr. Paul's Message to the Super Committee - 11/21/11

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul @ CATO: How To END THE FED

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul tells CBS camera man to stop shoving people and being rude 11 17 11

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul One Hour Interview - Des Moines Register Editorial Board 11/19/11

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

"Here comes Ronnie!" - Daily Caller



on the Daily Caller 11/20/11! "Here comes Ronnie"

Texas Republican Rep. Ron Paul, once considered a fringe candidate, is not only rising in the polls to challenge those considered GOP presidential frontrunners, but is now being taken seriously as a threat in Iowa and New Hampshire by some members of the so-called Washington establishment.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Highlights @ CBS News Republican Debate in South Carolina




Again, they gave him about 3 min of talking time, but his position is good!


In spite of being given less time than other candidates, Ron Paul wins the CBS debate by a landslide, so CBS removed the poll. This is the second time in one week this has happened.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul's Great Interview - Gold & Silver With Mike Maloney

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

All Ron Paul CNN Foreign Policy Debate Highlights

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

"What is Constitutional Money?" with Edwin Vieira -- Ron Paul Money Lecture Series, Pt 2/3






*Honest Money Constitutional Amendment*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul 2012 "Electable"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul is Firmly in First Place in Iowa!*

http://www.revolutionpac.com/2011/11...poll-places-ro...
*New Iowa Poll Places Ron Paul Firmly in First, with 25%*
Nov 22, 2011

Congressman Ron Paul is leading by a significant margin in Iowa, according to preliminary results of a new TeleResearch poll.

Revolution PAC, the Super PAC formed to support presidential candidate Ron Paul, has received early data from the commissioned Iowa poll. The TeleResearch survey is the first to incorporate disaffected Democrats and Independents who will not vote to reelect Obama and will instead crossover to participate in the Iowa Republican Caucus, as well as likely Republican caucus-goers.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Freedom Watch: On Money: Ron Paul, And The Federal Reserve

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Destroys Michael Moore On Larry King

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Do you want Ron Paul consistent for 30 years in defense of Liberty, 
or these clown  flip-floppers?




Morning Joe:
http://www.mediaite.com/tv/joe-scarb...ve-principles/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul demolishes Newt on CNBC 12-1-11

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul in 12/3/2011 Presidential Forum

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

New Ron Paul Ad - BIG DOG

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul to Donald Trump: You're Fired!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: The 45th President Of The United States




Please help here: https://secure.ronpaul2012.com/?sr=27-1206a

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

The Consistent Candidate: Ron Paul 2012

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

ABC News Poll: Paul voted 'most trustworthy candidate', Paul 23%, Bachmann 17%, Gingrich 13%, Romney 12%.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*ABC Ron Paul in Top Three!*

In the latest ABC News/ Washington Post poll, Paul is polling in the top three in both Iowa and New Hampshire. Similar polls by NBC, CBS, and the Des Moines Register show the same.

 


Watch Video


*Ron Paul on Freedom Watch 12-07-2011*
 




*FORBES: Ron Paul Should Be The Next President Of The United States*



Read More

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Discusses Israel and Jewish Forum with Jack Hunter

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

THE TRUE GENTLEMAN: RON PAUL 2012

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Tells Newsmax: I Support Israel

*Newsmax: What should our relationship be with Israel?*

*Ron Paul:* We should be their friend and their trading partner. They are a democracy and we share many values with them. But we should not be their master. We should not dictate where their borders will be nor should we have veto power over their foreign policy.

This is not just about Israel, by the way, this is about how we should conduct ourselves with other countries around the world. 

*Newsmax: But Israel is not like other countries. We have a large Jewish population in America. What do you say to those who criticize your policy toward Israel?*

*Ron Paul:* I think that some not only misunderstand the American Constitution and the role we should have in the world, they also misunderstand Zionism. Part of the original idea of Zionism, as I understand it, was that there should be Jewish independence and Jewish self-reliance. Today, America doesn’t want anyone to be self-reliant. We want to rule the world and be the saviors of the world and we are going broke in the process.
...

Read more on Newsmax.com: Ron Paul Tells Newsmax: I Support Israel

----------


## Steppenwolf6

"WINNING"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xtl2ZuJpG9M

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul "I Always Win"*





Sweet!

Thanks!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*URGENT MESSAGE From the Troops*
"Support Ron Paul!"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*US: Ron Paul wins the Oklahoma Republican straw poll by a landslide. 
DailyPaul 2011 Dec 5 (Cached)*

----------


## rprprs

Love this shot from the "I Always Win" video...

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Nails ABC Iowa GOP Debate - 12/10/11




They let him speak the least, but he said the most!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

ABC: "The Energy Is With Ron Paul"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on Newt Gingrich: Selling Access

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: Fighting to Ban Mandatory Mental Health Screening
12/12/11

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

CBS: Awesome video from Iowa!

http://www.kgan.com/shared/newsroom/...vid_9151.shtml

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

George Bush "indorses" Ron Paul!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul Interviewed by Alex Jones 12/13/11*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul closes in on Gingrich in Iowa

**Gingrich 22%, Paul 21%, Romney 16%*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Wins 
Pasco County FL GOP Straw Poll by a 
Landslide!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Jon Stewart just said Dr. Paul "Killed it" at the debate

Video is at the end of that page

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Urgent Message from the Ron Paul Presidential Campaign*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Rocks CNN w/ Wolf Blitzer 
12-14-11

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Reality Check: Is Ron Paul really anti-Israel?

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul WINS Miami Straw Poll by a Landslide!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

CNN Admits Ron Paul Could Win Iowa

"CNN: Paul's serious challenge in Iowa could rock the GOP race"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul & Joe Rogan on the Tonight Show w/ Jay Leno
12/16/2011

----------


## wgadget

Nice 1000th post, Foundation of Liberty!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Newt Romney: Big Government Keynesian Dinosaurs; 
Ron Paul is the Future (HuffPo)

"From James Campion's article on the Huffington Post: The Ron Paul Factor

Gingrich has no money and no party support. The national conservative press and former colleagues regularly shove each other out of the way to eviscerate him. Yet, he appears to be the only-man-standing in a four-month round-robin competition for Anyone But Romney. For reasons that we'll dissect in the coming weeks neither Romney nor Gingrich represent a scintilla of pure conservatism. *In many crucial ways, these are Limo Liberals at best and in reality, Big Government Dinosaurs. Their record of voting, supporting and lobbying for progressive causes and Keynesian economic strategies are well documented.*

Ron Paul, however, is the interesting candidate..."

Read the rest of it...

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

> Nice 1000th post, Foundation of Liberty!


Thanks, wgadget!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Public Policy Polling: 
"*Ron Paul* Performs *The Best* Against Obama"


"There's actually a legitimate statistical argument that Paul would be the strongest GOP candidate against Obama, period."

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Video Update: Ron Paul on Hannity (12/15/11) Post Debate Interview

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul Interview with Megyn Kelly on Fox News 12-15-11*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul Highlights 
in 12/15/2011 Presidential Debate*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

MSNBC Fact Checks Bachmann/Paul Exchange on Iran Nukes

MICHELE BACHMANN: "We have an IAEA report that just recently came out that said literally Iran is within just months of being able to obtain that (a nuclear) weapon."

RON PAUL: "There is no U.N. report that said that. It's totally wrong, what you just said."

Bachmann: "It's the IAEA report."

THE FACTS: As Paul said, the report of the International Atomic Energy Agency does not state that Iran is within months of having nuclear arms. The U.N. agency report does suggest that Iran conducted secret experiments whose sole purpose is the development of nuclear weapons but did not put a time frame on when Iran might succeed in building a bomb, and it made no final conclusion on Tehran's intent.

Bachmann also erred by arguing that Iran has "stated they will use it (a nuclear weapon) against the United States."

Read Romney and Gingrich distortions at the full article, here:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45694263

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Wins Again! Bachmann lied (again!) about Iran in debate.

Responding to a hypothetical question about whether the United States should support an attack against Iran by Middle East-ally Israel, U.S. Rep. Michele Bachmann noted that Iran already has announced plans to strike Israel.

"They've stated, as recently as August just before President (Mahmoud) Ahmadinejad came ... to the U.N. General Assembly. He said that he wanted to eradicate Israel from the face of the Earth," Bachmann said during the Nov. 22, 2011, CNN debate.

"He has said that if he has a nuclear weapon he will use it to wipe Israel off the face of the Earth. He will use it against the United States of America."

The claim from Bachmann isn’t new -- she said something similar during an Iowa campaign event in October.

But is it correct?

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-me...ended-launch-/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul supporter on the Sean Hannity Show - Dec 15th, 2011

Defends Ron Paul against false racist accusations:

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul addresses charges of racism on CNN*



"It's not in my character!"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

BIG MO! Ron Paul's GOT IT!
The McLaughlin Group on Ron Paul 12-16-2011

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul's Public Sector Donations: WOW!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Examiner: Ron Paul's Tonight Show appearance may become a turning point in the 2012 campaign

""Ron Paul's Tonight Show appearance may become a turning point in the 2012 campaign. No other candidate in the Republican field is generating anywhere near the populist energy and excitement that Congressman Paul is getting. The passion for Paul is reminiscent of the excitement then candidate Barack Obama was able to generate in 2008. These next several weeks are going to be very interesting.""

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

NY Daily News: 
Surging Ron Paul cuts into Newt Gingrich’s dream

*Ron Paul is soaring in the polls!*



"Texas Liberetarian trails by one percentage point in poll
BY Jonathan Lemire - Saturday, December 17 2011, 7:01 PM

*He is soaring in the polls.* He is giving speeches to packed halls. He is worshiped like a rock star by adoring fans who scream his name.

He is eccentric 76-year-old congressman Ron Paul — and he may be Newt Gingrich’s worst nightmare."

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul Phone From Home Program - 
Please participate*


*phone.ronpaul2012.com*
*FAQ*



Ron Paul says it is the most important thing you can do to help him win:





http://youtu.be/NPqCldlLmPgThe most important thing you can do to help me become the next President of the United States, you can do from the comfort of your own home.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Rand Paul on Ron Paul's principled leadership.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Public Policy Polling: 
Ron Paul Leads in Iowa!
*
Paul 23% Romney 20% Gingrich 14%!*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Breaking: Paul Passes Gingrich in New Hampshire at 21% !

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

The Hill: Ron Paul is the front-runner in Iowa!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Yahoo News:*
Ron Paul's Time Has Come!

"When Ron Paul borrowed a line from French poet Victor Hugo in 2008 and proclaimed, "An idea whose time has come cannot be stopped by any army or any government," he could not have imagined the momentum that would be building in the coming years.

While 2008 brought forth a powerful message, albeit in defeat, will the 2012 Republican primary end with a Paul acceptance speech? What makes 2012 so different? Is Paul the candidate that the GOP electorate was looking for all along?"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Department of Defense Report - more evidence Ron Paul is right about Iran!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Gingrich Collapses in Iowa as Ron Paul Surges to the Front!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: Phone From Home Our Secret Weapon




Call the Hotline between 11AM - 9PM EST for questions or assistance: (724) 444-7444 then use the code: 115224# when prompted.

http://phone.ronpaul2012.com - Start today and start making a difference! It is very easy to do. Register and verify your phone and email address, and start making calls in minutes.

Facebook Support Group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/phonefromhome


*phone.ronpaul2012.com

*
*FAQ*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Jerry Doyle on Ron Paul

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> *Ron Paul addresses charges of racism on CNN*
> 
> 
> 
> "It's not in my character!"


Almost amazing how that went down the memory hole.  Thanks!!  Shared.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Jay Leno Backstage & Dana Carvey Impression

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul surpassing all expectations, making a joke of the media

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

New Ron Paul Ad: Staying on the Right Path

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Endorsed by Nationally Syndicated Radio Talk Show Host Jerry Doyle


Brilliant!

----------


## Fort Lauderdale

Ron Paul is the 45th President of the United States of America!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Hurray!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Vote 2012: Ron Paul Takes Lead!
NEW Iowa Poll has Ron Paul with 27.5%

http://www.kcrg.com/news/local/Vote-...135977303.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Electability: Ron Paul Soundly Defeats Obama!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Washington Post: Ron Paul's path in politics (Photo Gallery)

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on CNN with John King 12-20-2011

Awesome!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Yahoo! Front Page: 
Ron Paul’s plans for taxes, spending & Social Security

"If you know anything about Ron Paul's economic views, it's probably that he's not a big fan of the Federal Reserve system, or that he loves the gold standard. But those are hardly the only noteworthy planks in his platform. The Republican congressman from Texas, who now looks to have a real chance of winning the Iowa caucuses in less than two weeks, also wants to abolish five Cabinet departments, drastically lower corporate taxes, and allow younger workers to opt out of the Social Security system."

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

An AWESOME Rally for Ron Paul outside The Tonight Show

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

CNN: Ron Paul represents REAL Change!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Polling In Top Tier In Nevada!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

CNN Poll: Ron Paul Most Popular Republican Amongst Non-Whites

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

RevolutionPAC's New Ad

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

FOX NEWS: 
"Revolution in the Making!"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

UNSTOPPABLE: Paul Gains 5% on Gingrich and Romney in 5 days among GOP voters, despite smears

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Operation Stump for Paul — Winners Announced!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Says 
Watch The Vote - 
Iowa Caucus 2012




Read the description at 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kDzo...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

The Compassion of Dr. Ron Paul




http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/1...n_1174298.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul talks with Veterans on Foreign Policy
*Iowa 12-28-11*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Super Brochure Showcased on MSNBC's The Ed Show; Praised by Politico

My favorite part is at 1:23 mark:

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Full Ron Paul Interview on Jan Mickelson WHO Radio & C-Span

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty



----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

These clowns think they decide who wins? Let's show them otherwise! 
They are trying to create a lie: a false perception that Paul can't win. That is an old trick. 
We know better!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Do Black Americans Believe Ron Paul Is Racist?

Brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Doug Wead To Fox Talking Head In Regards To Foreign Policy "The Constitution Is Not Dangerous"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

MSNBC: Ron Paul on TOP!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

CATO: Ron Paul "is the only candidate to put together an actual budget proposal”

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

FOX NEWS: Ron Paul is at or near the TOP of most recent pols!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

CNN: Ron Paul: It is ON!!!




"The fat lady is about to sing"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

"First they ignore you, 
then they laugh at you, 
then they attack you,  <<<-- We are here.
then you win!"

--Gandhi

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Kelly Clarkson Endorses Ron Paul then Sees Record Sales Skyrocket!



Singer, Songwriter and Actress, Kelly Clarkson Tweeted in support of Ron Paul for president setting off a social media frenzy.

Here it is.

Kelly Clarkson on Twitter

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Paul: "It's a real insult to the voters here to say 'if you don't pick the people we want, it doesn't count.'"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Compare this to Ron Paul who was solid for 30 years!

Mitt Romney - Serial Flip Flopper!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

New Awesome Ad from Ron Paul!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul LIVE in Des Moines, Iowa 01/02/12

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Rand Paul & Ron Paul at Davenport

----------


## J_White

I almost had a heart attack thinking this was a new poll !! couldn't believe that CNN would let this out at this time !




> BREAKING POLL CNN - Who does best against Obama? Ron Paul. The congressman from Texas
> 
> 
> *Who does best against Obama? Paul.* The congressman from Texas, who also ran as a libertarian candidate for president in 1988 and who is well liked by many in the tea party movement, trails the president by only seven points (52 to 45 percent) in a hypothetical general election showdown. Huckabee trails by eight points, with Romney down 11 points to Obama. The poll indicates the president leading Gingrich by 17 points, Palin by 19, and Trump by 22 points.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.drudgereport.com/
> http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com...op-nomination/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

> I almost had a heart attack thinking this was a new poll !! couldn't believe that CNN would let this out at this time !


Awesome! Thanks! Don't forget to breathe

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Rand Paul Guest On CBS 'The Early Show'

Rand is AMAZING. He is beating these shills at their own game! Awesome!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Campaign Statement on Iowa: 
Now It's A 2-Way Race Between Romney and Paul!






Ron Paul Campaign Celebrates Great Victory at Iowa Caucus
Paul makes history in first-in-nation voting state

LAKE JACKSON, Texas – The Ron Paul 2012 Presidential campaign is celebrating a great victory with its strong top-three finish at the Iowa Caucus. Below please find comments from Ron Paul 2012 National Campaign Chairman Jesse Benton:

“The Ron Paul campaign is celebrating a great victory tonight.

*“There were three tickets out of Iowa, and Ron Paul earned one of them.*

“One of the three tickets, the one belonging to Rick Santorum, is a dead-end due to Santorum’s weak fundraising and lack of national campaign organization.

"This is now a two way race between establishment candidate Mitt Romney and the candidate for real change, Ron Paul.

“Ron Paul has a top notch national organization, tremendous fundraising prowess, and unequaled enthusiasm among his volunteers and supporters.

“Dr. Paul has taken the first step towards earning the delegates it will take to be the GOP nominee and is the only candidate not named Mitt Romney with the ability to do so.

“Ron Paul is now off to New Hampshire, South Carolina, Louisiana, Nevada, Maine, North Dakota, Washington, Colorado, and beyond.

"See you on the campaign trail.”

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul talks to Fox and Friends about last nights Iowa caucuses.





NAILS the foreign policy question. WOW!! At 2:50 mark:*ANCHOR:* What other foreign policy expert agrees with you?
*
PAUL:* The American people. And they are experts. They have to pay for it, and they have to die for it. And 75% of the American people are saying “Come home! Come home!” The soldiers, just think of the soldiers, I mean, why don’t they have an opinion, they have to risk their lives and they give me more money than the rest. Twice as much as all the other candidates [combined]. …

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Iowa Outcome Ideal for Ron Paul

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*GET TO THE PHONES!*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Took Independents and Moderates by 8-to-1: Wanna Talk About Electability Now?


"This is HUGE. When you drill down into the numbers any political pro will tell you that this is REQUIRED to win a national election. NOBODY ELSE has it!ONLY Ron Paul has the incredibly magnetic crossover draw needed to become the next President of the United States of America!Congratulations to all who helped to pound the pavement, give caucus stump speeches, make phone calls, DONATED MONEY, or participated in any way to support the Champion of the Constitution.Today was a good day."

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

6 Delegates EACH Went to 1st, 2nd, & 3rd

Delegate-wise, *that's a tie*.

Check it out:

http://www.thegreenpapers.com/P12/IA-R

You guys can relax - and sleep well.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Business Insider: Ron Paul May Have Just Secretly Won Iowa

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on Freedom Watch 01/04/12

"Keep On!"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Disturbing Images From Iran You Rarely See




A vote for Romney is probably a vote for war with Iran.
A vote for Ron Paul is a vote for peace!

Choose wisely!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Surging in New Hampshire Following Top-Tier Finish in Iowa


_New survey shows Paul with double the poll numbers of the third place candidate, solidifying Paul’s position as the ‘Option to Romney’_

LAKE JACKSON, Texas – 2012 Republican Presidential candidate Ron Paul is in second place in the key early voting state of New Hampshire with a remarkable 24 percent of the vote, according to a new poll.

The Washington Times/Zogby Analytics Poll, taken after the Iowa Caucuses Iowa shows, Rick Santorum with just 11 percent, and Newt Gingrich, Jon Huntsman, and Rick Perry earned just 9, 8, and 1 percent, respectively.

Poll highlights include an acknowledgment that Paul has an opportunity for growth, and that about half of all single voters support the 12-term Congressman from Texas.

“On the heels of his close third place finish at the Iowa Caucus, Ron Paul is polling a strong second place in New Hampshire. From here on out, it is a two-man race between Ron Paul and Mitt Romney given that one of the tickets out of Iowa was a dead-end due to Rick Santorum’s glaring lack of viability,” said Ron Paul 2012 National Campaign Chairman Jesse Benton.

“There are only two campaigns that have the resources and infrastructure to win the Republican nomination – and one of those organizations belongs to Ron Paul,” added Mr. Benton.

The poll of 498 likely primary voters has a margin of error of plus or minus 4.5 percentage points and ten percent undecided, showing Dr. Paul with the potential to catch and surpass Gov. Romney and win the Granite State.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

If Ron Paul is unelectable, its only because Americans are dumb!
If Romney is electable, its only because Americans are dumb!

If  Americans were wise, Ron Paul would be President. Which would bring in  sound money, peace, abolition of IRS, repeal of numerous wicked  "regulations," and return of Liberty and Prosperity.

But if they  are not wise, they deserve what is coming to them! i.e. new wars,  currency collapse, prolonged depression, and loss of their liberty.

*A choice for Romney is the choice to drive off a cliff at 50mph versus 60mph.
A choice for Ron Paul is the choice to step away from the ledge.*

Either the ideas of Ron Paul prevail, or America will be destroyed. And since America will not be destroyed, the ideas of Ron Paul will prevail (sooner or later). As I said: *Ron Paul runs - Ron Paul Wins!*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on CNN John King USA 1/6/12

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul for President 2012!*
For Liberty!!!


Americans must be eternally stupid to elect Romney, the establishment shill!
The Romney Con

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Wins Idaho GOP Straw Poll!

Results:

Ron Paul – 173
Mitt Romney – 135
Newt Gingrich – 47

Full story:

http://www.kivitv.com/news/local/136861878.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Fox Business
Judge Napolitano: What if they're lying to you about Ron Paul?

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul "I went" photo going viral on Internet


Ron Paul's photo showing him with one of his children [Rand] while serving during the Vietnam era is going viral on net, in contrast to Newt Gingrich who said he was married and had children at time as reason why he didn't serve.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul - War Propaganda




Support Our Troops, Bring Them Home!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Awesome Ron Paul Meredith, NH Town Hall 01/08/12

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

NH 2012 Primary Results: Paul Second With 23% - Paul's Victory Speech for Liberty

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Jews for Ron Paul

Professor Walter Block explains why he, as a Jew, supports Ron Paul for President and destroys the claim that Ron Paul is anti-Semitic. 
RonPaulFlix 2012 Jan 2

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Awesome Tom Woods Speech at Ron Paul NH Boots on the Ground Party

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Washington Post Video: Ron Paul Party

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Interview w/ Wolf Blitzer CNN 1/10/12

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Doug Wead w/Chris Matthews on MSNBC 1-10-12

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Romney campaigner defects to Ron Paul

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Fox Business (Video): 
Why Ron Paul is Obama's Toughest Competitor

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Fox: Freedom Watch: 
"*Ron Paul* can beat Mitt Romney"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Jon Stewart to the Rescue. Again! 




See how scared of Ron Paul the establishment are? I would vote for him just because of that!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

INCORRUPTIBLE! 
Bush/Cheney Strategist: "We Could Never Influence (Buy) Ron Paul" - Video

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

"Operation Grandma"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Rocking South Carolina Rally 01/11/12 Part 1

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Judge Napolitano on the Daily Show

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: "Congress needs a backbone!"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul goes *BIG* in South Carolina

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Wins Texas Straw Vote!

Ron Paul 27.9%
Newt Gingrich 23.8%
Rick Santorum 21.2%
Rick Perry 19.4%
Mitt Romney 6.6%
Jon Huntsman 1.1%

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Amazing Video: WE ARE WINNING!

Ron Paul's Spirit Visits the Texas Republican Senatorial Debate




Did you notice the buzzer? Some one doesn't like too much time spent on the TRUTH! We are winning! Truth is unconquerable, as God is unconquerable!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on Larry Kudlow / CNBC 1/13/12

Ron Paul gets better! "Fed has to indite itself!" Monetary System is a KEY. Paul is the ONLY one
speaking truth and having the integrity to to actually *do* what he says!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Military* Speaks Out: "Adherence To the Oath"

*Support the Troops: Bring Them Home!*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul - Three of a Kind
*
Smashing!!!*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

>>> Ron vs. Mitt <<<

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Fox News: 'Ron Paul didn't just do well, he did the best'




Hilarious, this stooge cannot bring himself to say Paul did the best! Very funny! We decide, not the pundits! We, the people, decide!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Save the Internet! Join the R*evol*ution!




*Act here:*
*http://fightforthefuture.org/pipa/*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

>>> What Is It About Ron Paul? <<<

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Highlights in 1/19/2012 Debate

_Home - Run!!!_

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

A Picture is worth a Thousand Words!




*Ron Paul Takes the Lead!!!*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul - 
College of Charleston Bully Pulpit Series 
01/19/12

_Ron Paul talks to the youth!_

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Abolish the Income Tax!!!
Let Freedom and Prosperity Ring!

Ron Paul's 0% Income Tax = Massive Insourcing of Jobs into America

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Surprise: Israel's Prime Minister agrees with Ron Paul who says Israel does not need help from the US.YouTube 2012 Jan 16*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

564 delegates to be split between Paul and Romney




> (564 delegates is a direct quote from Doug Wead who is an advisor to Ron Paul in his campaign. The quote of 564 can be heard at the 3:02 min mark on the link below.)
> 
> The strategy the campaign is implementing is on track to collect a boatload of delegates.
> 
> This is a two man race between Romney and Paul. Santorum and Gingrich are not on the ballot for 500 delegates worth of states. They are not, and will not be on the ballot in other states besides just Virginia. They have no grassroots support and virtually "zero" ground game. They cannot win the nomination.
> 
> Period.
> 
> All this MSM Propaganda pushing either Santorum or Gingrich is a joke. Anyway you work the numbers, they are out.
> ...






> Gingrich beating Romney in South Carolina is actually a good thing for Ron Paul. The delegates are getting all split up and it's going to be very difficult for Romney, or anyone to get enough, which could result in a brokered convention. Santorum will be dropping out soon as he has no money or organization to continue much further and isn't even on the ballot in 4 states. Gingrich, who is also missing from the ballot in 2 states, is going to split votes with Romney and take delegates away from him as Paul continues to pick them up little by little.This race is a marathon, not a sprint. The campaign has a plan. They have money, organization, and grassroots support in many upcoming states like Nevada, Missouri, Maine, Minnesota, Louisiana, Wyoming, Montana, South Dakota, etc. They never expected to do all that well in South Carolina or Florida, so this doesn't hurt his campaign much at all. He will be in the race all the way to the convention and possibly steal the nomination.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul starts a campaign to END the TSA!!!

"I've led in Congress by proposing legislation to hold TSA and all other federal agents accountable to the same laws that apply to every other American, and I'll lead in the White House with my Plan to Restore America, which completely abolishes the TSA.

My Plan also places responsibility for security back in the hands of private property owners, who have incentive to keep their customers safe without subjecting them to unnecessary harassment.

Despite the nationwide outrage at the TSA's tactics, President Obama refuses to take action to rein them in, and you can be sure my establishment Republican opponents won't lift a finger to protect the American people's right to travel without being assaulted by the government.

If we're serious about creating change and restoring passengers' liberties, we must take action now.

Please, donate whatever you are able to my End the TSA Money Bomb today so I can have every resource possible to spread my message of freedom and win this race.

For Liberty,

Ron Paul"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Iowa: Caucus vote fraud is now confirmed after the votes were removed from public scrutiny and counted in secret. It may never be known how strong Ron Paul actually placed in that contest.* [Many believe he actually won, which was the reason for the sudden change to a secret counting.] 
Examiner 2012 Jan 21 (Cached)

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Mitt Romney's top 3 donors are banks, including Goldman Sachs. All of them have received billions of bailout money from taxpayers.* [Guess where his loyalties will lie if elected.] 

*Ron Paul's top three donors are Army, Air-force, and Navy!*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*US: Ron Paul introduces legislation to repeal the section in the recently passed National Defense Authorization Act that allows American citizens to be arrested without charges or trial and indefinitely detained.* [He is the only Presidential candidate to do this.]_RT Posted 2012 Jan 21 (Cached)_

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Fox News says that RonPaul is the biggest threat to Obama, not Mitt Romney. 
YouTube Posted 2012 Jan 21

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

'Endorse Liberty' Super PAC to Broadcast 30 Minute Ron Paul TV Special in Florida




I actually cried at the end of this one. Very well done!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Fake Mitt Romney endorses Ron Paul for president. lol

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on CNN State of the Union 01/29/12

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

'We Like Ron Paul' - Fox News Focus Group and Fox Five Panel

Ron Paul stole the show!!!!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul WINS Tennessee Republican Assembly Straw Poll

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty



----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Paul will get more delegates than Santorum or Gingrich over the next two weeks.


Ron Paul in a skirt  (no really).

*Ron Paul is likely to win more delegates to the 2012 GOP convention than either Newt Gingrich or Rick Santorum this week. Wait. What? That's why he campaigned in Maine this weekend.*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul in Henderson, Nevada: 
"We Have Only Gotten Started!"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

MSNBC: "Ron Paul is having the Time of his life!"




Sound money is "obscure policy," Rachel? Really? It's only the very key of Liberty!


Chris Matthews: *The one guy who won tonight, is the happiest guy on this planet right now… it's Ron Paul… because he is the only one who is actually saying what he believes!*

Rachel Maddow: Chris, thank you, you are totally right to zoom in on 'the happiness of Ron Paul' if only because it is the most palpable emotion that you get from any of these candidates at any one time …

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul NAILS another amazing speech to a MASSIVE University Crowd in CO

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on 'Face to Face' with Jon Ralston in Nevada




Amazing to see a politician that stands on PRINCIPLE! Amazing! Thank God!
The more you know him, the more you want to vote for him!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul's plan to restore Nevada!

(Click the link ^^)

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*This is PROFOUND!* 


I Am An Individual - Ron Paul 2012

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Doug Wead on MSNBC: Ron Paul Can Win!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul wins Nevada, but has his victory stolen by Nevada GOP operatives*

"It's not who votes that counts, but he who counts the votes." -- Joseph Stalin. 

Paul camp cries fraud over Nevada Caucus results

I believe Ron Paul won Iowa too, but had the same GOP fraud perpetrated against him.

I think Paul needs to hang on until general election, where it is  somewhat harder for GOP to commit the fraud. I bet he would win then (provided honesty in counting prevails). God help us!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul's "Victory" (if there was no fraud) Speech*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul's election in Nevada and Iowa has been stolen via vote counting fraud. Paul's campaign should have anticipated that. It is obvious that all the stops would be pulled to prevent his election. What will Paul's camp do about it? I think they should call it. In response to the smug question by the anchor to Ron Paul "When will your campaign win a state?" the answer should have been "When GOP vote counters will stop cheating!" He should call it!

http://www.dailypaul.com/211599/did-...ngs-very-wrong

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

To the People of Texas: Concerning the Republican Presidential Primary








 "It says to the federal government what our forefathers once famously said to the British, “This far shall you go and no farther.”It is the responsibility of every individual to defend his or her own liberty. It is the responsibility of every state government to defend the limits on federal power. Texas cannot do it for the other states, but she can lead by example. The stand against tyranny must begin somewhere. If not in Texas, where else? If even Texas does not resist the federal juggernaut, how can we expect any state to do so?"

Read More...

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

"This is why Ron Paul will WIN!"

*Who will win the GOP nomination is not necessarily the same as who wins the caucuses or even the primaries. All that matters is getting pledges from delegates to the national convention. Although not mentioned in mainstream media, most of the Republican delegates are pledging to … (ready for this?) … Ron Paul.* YouTube 2012 Feb 9 (from http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html)

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Won Nevada Caucus – And Nevada Voters Lost

Read more http://hillbuzz.org/ron-paul-won-nev...ers-lost-64120

----------


## ILUVRP

great write up on Ron Paul , i lifted it from 321gold web site . exc read .

http://www.321gold.com/editorials/ko...cha021012.html

----------


## MrAustin

Anyone know what the video was that was linked in the OP of this thread? It has been removed...

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

> Anyone know what the video was that was linked in the OP of this thread? It has been removed...


It was probably this:

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Has the Most delegates of ALL the candidates! Yahoo!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

RON PAUL WILL MAKE
 ~~LITTLE GIRLS CRY~~

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul refuses to concede Maine - Official Campaign release!


LAKE JACKSON, Texas (BUSINESS WIRE) – Tonight the campaign of 2012 Republican Presidential candidate Ron Paul sent an email to supporters regarding today’s caucus results from the state of Maine. See below for a portion of comments from Ron Paul 2012 Campaign Manager John Tate.

“Ron Paul will win the most delegates out of Maine tonight.

“In fact, he will probably even win the ‘beauty contest’ straw poll the media has already called for Mitt Romney – even before all the votes have been tallied.

“In Washington County – where Ron Paul was incredibly strong – the caucus was delayed until next week just so the votes wouldn’t be reported by the national media today.

“Of course, their excuse for the delay was ‘snow.’

“That’s right. A prediction of 3-4 inches – that turned into nothing more than a dusting -was enough for a local GOP official to postpone the caucuses just so the results wouldn’t be reported tonight.

“This is MAINE we’re talking about. The GIRL SCOUTS had an event today in Washington County that wasn’t cancelled!

“And just the votes of Washington County would have been enough to put us over the top.

“This is an outrage. But our campaign is in this race to win, and will stay in it to the very end.

“Congressman Paul’s message of liberty and Constitutional principles is resonating with Americans everywhere who are sick and tired of the status quo establishment, and we plan to take this campaign on to ‘Super Tuesday’ and beyond.”

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

TheTinyDot 



Tiny Dot Explained






"Right to Rob You"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Won Main (+ Nevada, + Iowa) !!!




Since Ron Paul presents the greatest threat to the status quo, no wonder that the greatest voter fraud is reserved for him! But he won the delegates anyway!!!

Alleluia!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul's gonna win Main! I think...

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Reminder: Ron Paul Won Ohio Straw Poll with 53%

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

More evidence Ron Paul Won Main!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: When the Republic Returns

Wow!




Ron Paul: Constitution was deeply flawed. 

I agree. See the *5 amendments* to fix the Constitution at The Fundamental Principles of Liberty.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty



----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul is the Choice of the Troops 
March on the White House

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Veterans for Ron Paul March on the White House Snippet

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul is the Only One who wants to End the Fed.


Fed, and monetary system is THE issue of this election.

Ron Paul is the only one who was consistent on this issue for over 30 years!

Listen to this! Explains the Fed:

http://www.moneyradio1510.com/Audio-Archive?id=4599

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Highlights in 2/22/2012 Presidential Debate

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul after the AZ Republican Debate - CNN - February 22, 2012

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Washington Post:*
*US: Ron Paul is the only Republican candidate for President whose budget would reduce the national debt. Santorum would add $7 trillion and Gingrich would add $4.5 trillion. Paul would cut $2 trillion.Washington Post 2012 Feb 23 (Cached)*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*The Washington Times:*

*Over 1,000 active-duty military and veterans march at the White House to show support for Ron Paul's non-interventionist foreign policy.*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul WON Iowa, Nevada and Maine




http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=IuP8FoigDoQ

----------


## rb3b3

> *The Washington Times:*
> 
> *Over 1,000 active-duty military and veterans march at the White House to show support for Ron Paul's non-interventionist foreign policy.*


but uhmmm why are these military people marching in support of ron paul? he has a weak foreign policy!! hahahaha j/k

that video was AWESOME!!!!!!!!! when is the military march for newt, romney, santorum, and obama? hahahahahahahahaha

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Judge Napolitano got fired after this.

*Another reason to vote for Ron Paul!* Then the Judge will be his VP!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

[Drudge] Rasmussen Poll:
 Ron Paul beats Obama - 
Newt and Rick do not!!


Texas Congressman Ron Paul leads the president

*Paul 43 - Obama 41*
Romney 45 - Obama 43
Obama 45 - Santorum 43
Obama 49 - Gingrich 39

Unelectable, huh? Be the DEFINITION of the term, Paul is VERY ELECTABLE!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul's Excellent speech at Central Michigan University on 02/25/2012

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

G. Edward Griffin - The Collectivist Conspiracy

Modern Politics, Ron Paul, And Liberty

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Romney FAKE sign wave rally in a CHURCH! (video)

Ron Paul gets GENUINE SUPPORT!

Compare:

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul Wins CLEAN Elections;* 
How To Have a Transparent Vote Count

Ron Paul WON Iowa, Nevada and Maine.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul won Detroit...


Ron Paul won the Detroit GOP vote, with 5,525 ballots cast
Rick Santorum  4,047 votes.
Romney just 1,338 votes here (Detroit).

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*US: Ron Paul is the only Republican candidate for President whose budget would reduce the national debt. Santorum would add $7 trillion and Gingrich would add $4.5 trillion. Paul would cut $2 trillion.Washington Post 2012 Feb 23 (Cached)*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Jay Leno - Ron Paul does not need Secret Service

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Revolution: THE GREAT AWAKENING

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Was Holding a *'Silver Circle'* Preaching Sound Money!



During Ben Bernanke’s testimony to the Committee on Financial Services yesterday, *Congressman Ron Paul responded* to the Chairman’s typical Keynesian explanations by showing the world and Congress what real money is. While speaking, Ron Paul lifted up a shiny, one troy ounce Silver Circle from the upcoming, Boston based film, Silver Circle.

All of the articles covering the Committee on Financial Services hearing people were claiming that Dr. Paul was holding an American Eagle or a Buffalo. No folks!

This is no handy working of Photoshop. News sources everywhere including Forbes, and many from the liberty community, ran with the story. However the round was mentioned many times incorrectly. Some referred to it as an “American Eagle” and others a “Buffalo”. We are here to set the record straight! Ron Paul laid the sound money smack down on Bernanke by showing him a Silver Circle Round from the Silver Circle.">film hitting theaters this August.

We gave Ron Paul a one-ounce round last January when we met him in Houston, TX at a Ludwig Von Mises event. He must be carrying it around in his pocket!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Wins Taunton MA Republican 2012 Straw Poll

Wow! This from Massachusetts?

Ron Paul 51%
Romney 38%
Santorum 8%
Newt 3%

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: A Gallon of Gasoline for a Dime!

Ron Paul Interview With Cavuto On Oil & The Dollar 03/05/12

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Six Romney Family Members Hit Campaign Trail… *For RON PAUL*




“I don’t dislike Mitt at all,” Chad Romney (pictured above) said. “He seems like a nice guy. He just doesn’t understand the constitution like Ron Paul.”
“It’s Ron Paul or bust,” Chad Romney added.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: "I am not a Goldman Sachs candidate, and am not a candidate for the military industrial complex!"


Romney is: Goldman Sachs is one of his top three donors.

Ron Paul's top three donors are the air-force, the army and the navy troops! (The ones that risk their lives, not the ones who make trillions on war and bloodshed.)

Ron Paul is the Peace candidate, and Liberty and Prosperity candidate too!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul won Nevada!

Breaking! Las Vegas, Nevada. Ron Paul Delegates SWEEP The Clark County Convention!

Chairman Gibbs brought the meeting to order by asking for any Santorum supporters to please raise their hands. A handful of people raised their hands. Then he asked for Gingrich. He got 2 handfuls. When he asked for Romney, his people clustered near the front of the main room raised their hands with a great cheer.

When he asked for Ron Paul what looked like about 2/3rds of the crowd of over 2,600 delegates leaped to their feet as one and unleashed a thunderous ovation that lasted for 30 seconds. It was absolutely electrifying.

Things settled down and we got down to business. We were allowed to self nominate ourselves as delegates to the state convention. Clark County which is BY FAR the most populated county in the state is allowed 1900 delegates. As only a little over 1,200 volunteered, all who signed up were confirmed as delegates. I do not have any exact numbers, but I can tell you we are likely to have an even larger majority at state than we did here. And this was DECISIVE.

We heard from local candidates running for office. Senators Dean Heller and Joe Heck both spoke and were received with something less than whole hearted support, and deservedly so for their unconstitutional votes for NDAA and the patriot act.

But the best part was filling the 14 seats on the Clark County Republican Party Executive Board. These are the people who set local policy. Each of the candidates was given only 30 seconds to speak.

Are you ready for this?

ALL 14 SEATS WERE WON BY RON PAUL DELEGATES! A total sweep!


Report on the Clark County, GOP Convention. *WE OWNED IT!*

It started out with an informal roll call. The MC asked how many people were there supporting Santorum. A small handful stood up. How many for Gingrich? Actually a few more than I expected, but still not very many. How many for Romney? A whole bunch stood up and started cheering for Mitt. I guess they were as motivated as Romney supporters could be.

Then he asked how many of us were for Ron Paul.

And a giant Army stood up!!! And we hollered like Spartan Warriors ready for battle. Truly I think the Romney people might have feared for there lives for a moment. We were more than them. We were WWWWAAAAAAYYY more motivated than them.

And it showed where it counted. We voted for the Clark county GOP executive committee board. The campaign gave us a list of the Ron Paul supporters running and we swept every single seat.

Let me repeat that.

EVERY. SINGLE. SEAT. belongs to a Ron Paul supporter. And I expect this to be even more pronounced when we go to the state convention in Sparks on May 5.


Alleluia!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Rally vs. Rick Santorum Rally in Kansas

Ron Paul Draws 2,500-plus Voters to St. Charles County Missouri Town Hall

What does this mean? If there was no voter fraud Paul would be leading in the polls! Paul is the true front runner!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Supporters DOMINATE Rhode Island GOP Meeting

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

No government and no army can stop an idea who's time has come!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

☛ Breaking! Trio of polls show that Ron Paul is most viable Romney-alternative versus Obama 3/15

"According to a recent PPP survey of Pennsylvania voters, Ron Paul polls stronger against Barack Obama than presumed frontrunner Mitt Romney or Newt Gingrich.  Paul fares 1 percentage point better than Romney when matched against the sitting President.  However, Paul fares decisively better than nominee Newt Gingrich, who would lose the swing state contest by a worrisome 12 percentage points.

Read more: http://www.thestatecolumn.com/articles/2012/03/15/trio-of-polls-show-that-ron-paul-is-most-viable-romney-alternative-versus-obama/#ixzz1pJBhRm24"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Thousands* Turn Out for President Paul in Missouri Today



Compare that to half empty rooms at fraudulent "front runners'" rallies!
*
We Draw Thousands In Illinois; Newt Can't Crack 100*

If votes were counted *HONESTLY*, Ron Paul would be the front runner and the President!

*Paul:*

*

Gingrich:*


Any questions? The answer is obvious!

----------


## SCOTUSman

> If votes were counted *HONESTLY*, Ron Paul would be the front runner and the President!


Wrong. As if crowd size is a correlation to votes. As if excitement is a correlation to votes. Look at the opinion polls. They must be lying too, the pollsters.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

> Wrong. As if crowd size is a correlation to votes. As if excitement is a correlation to votes. Look at the opinion polls. They must be lying too, the pollsters.


Go two posts up, my friend!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

GOP Insiders: Paul on track to get more delegates than Romney in Iowa

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Enjoys Another Massive Turnout: 5,000 at the University of Illinois

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Fantastic New Ron Paul 2012 Revolution Video!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on The Tonight Show with Jay Leno - March 20, 2012

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul appears to have Won majority of Missouri's delegates!

"Early results from Missouri's caucuses this weekend show that the long-shot libertarian candidate is significantly outperforming his rivals in the race for delegates. Senior campaign advisors tell Business Insider that Paul appears to have picked up the majority of Missouri's delegates, despite having lost the state's nonbinding primary to Rick Santorum."

----------


## Hendrik

Our tool http://bit.ly/GOPunbound2012 currently sees Ron Paul at 181 delegates, targeting 360 at the convention. And numbers have been rising over the past days. Ron Paul now at 3rd in our delegate forecast, hunting Romney. 

Our forecast is crowd sourced and much closer to reality than the numbers delivered by the media.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Thank you!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul supporter reveals that a local Illinois TV station posted GOP primary-election results the daybefore the election. He has the screen shots to prove it. SGT Report 2012 Mar 20 (Cached)*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

True Updated Delegate Count - Ron Paul RISING!

----------


## carterm

> Our tool http://bit.ly/GOPunbound2012 currently sees Ron Paul at 181 delegates, targeting 360 at the convention. And numbers have been rising over the past days. Ron Paul now at 3rd in our delegate forecast, hunting Romney. 
> 
> Our forecast is crowd sourced and much closer to reality than the numbers delivered by the media.


this is a cool app; make an OSX version!!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul speaks with FOX 5 News




Ron Paul is the only reasonable and sane person among all the clowns running as candidates now!
Americans truly deserve the debacle that is coming to them if they don't vote for him! They deserve the government they get because they are so eternally stupid and wouldn't know liberty if it hit them in the face! Thus they deserve what they get! (I guess I am preaching to the choir here  )

Cheers, guys! We are the hope of this country, and we will win!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Projected to be in 2nd Place with 380 Delegates!



 
Ron Paul Draws 5,200 to Wisconsin Rally. Media Deems It NOT Newsworthy!

 
* --- Full Speech ---> Amazing!*









Ron Paul Sweeps All Delegates From Nye County, Nevada!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Breaks Another Record with 6,200 in CA




If there was no vote counting fraud and media blackout, i.e. if there was a fair and honest election, Ron Paul would be the president! So in my mind he already won: hearts and minds, the only victory that truly counts!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*'The Ronulans Are Among Us' is an encouraging analysis of how Ron Paul supporters are gaining delegates in spite of massive voter fraud and dirty tricks by the GOP.RT 2012 Mar 28 (Cached)*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty



----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Draws 7,800+ at UCLA Rally! Video Clips of Crowd and Speech!



Fox News Lies About Ron Paul (Again). Claims he stopped having campaign events

The power of an image: WHERE IS THE MEDIA?



*Video (43:04): Full Speech Pt. 1*

See the Full Speech here!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Where no R has gone before!

----------


## wgadget

> Ron Paul Wins Taunton MA Republican 2012 Straw Poll
> 
> Wow! This from Massachusetts?
> 
> Ron Paul 51%
> Romney 38%
> Santorum 8%
> Newt 3%



Hey, Mitt is pissed.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ben Swann (Reality Check) Santorum Delegate Count a Lie?! Paul Winning?

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Where is Ron Paul?

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Uuuu Yeah!*

*Everything is Bigger in Texas!*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Witness the Power of an Idea: Ron Paul Massive Rallies 2012*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul - "Last Nail"




What other candidate speaks the truth? NONE!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Virginia: Ron Paul Wins Precinct 60% To Romney 40%


"Remember Virginia only had Dr. Paul and Mitt Romney on the ballot due to the other guys not submitting the qualifying signatures with the State Election officials. Well Romney won the beauty show 60/ 40%. However in Lynchburg Ron Paul won 51/49% and sweeter still- Lynchburg's newly created voting precinct on the campus of Liberty University voted for Ron Paul 60/40%, just the opposite of the state."

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Establishment Candidates Are All The Same

You should be eternally stupid to vote for any of them!




Vote Ron Paul 2012!!!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul at Texas A&M* 
April 10, 2012


*This place was packed! Awesome reception!*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Where in the world is the Media?

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

MSNBC - Ron Paul has won a lot of Delegates


Did you notice "O dear!" in the last few seconds? He let slip the name of Ron Paul, and she did NOT like it!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Missouri:* 
First kicked out of a caucus (and arrested), 
now caucus Chairman!

The man, BRENT STAFFORD, *who was arrested* a few days ago by the corrupt Missouri GOP because he was a Ron Paul supporter, entire caucus meeting being canceled by the GOP because too many people supported Ron Paul, is now elected caucus chairman, in the do-over of the St. Charles County Republican caucus, Ron Paul winning by a landslide!

Read more here:
*Brent Strafford, an American hero
*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Black This Out*


*Ron Paul At Texas A&M*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul Beats Obama!* 
44 to 43 in the Rasmussen daily tracking poll 04-12-2012

He is the only one who defeats Obama in a new poll!

President Obama and Mitt Romney are tied in a national head-to-head match-up, according to the latest survey from conservative polling outlet Rasmussen.

Each pulled 45 percent, while Texas Rep. *Ron Paul (R) edged Obama 44 to 43* in the daily tracking poll.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

No Lie can live forever!
*We Shall Overcome!*






*Moneybomb this April 15th - InToWin2012.com - Spread the word!*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*It's Working! Ron Paul Wins Minnesota, Colorado Delegates to Republican National Convention*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

This was cute:

Ron Paul vs Mitt Romney - Round 1: NDAA




Hello! Anybody home?! ...

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Jack Hunter: Ignoring the rEVOLution
*Ron Paul and his movement is 
THE MOST SIGNIFICANT FORCE 
in American politics today!*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

US Marine Major Christopher Miller Speaks Out for Ron Paul

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul Wins in Iowa and Minnesota, Romney in a Panic*


Just posted on Doug Wead's blog...


Ron Paul supporters surged to victory in yesterday’s Minnesota and Iowa district conventions, dominating the process and picking up more delegates to the Republican National Convention. As reported last week, a number of Romney Hawks are now deeply concerned that Ron Paul has already laid the groundwork for similar success in six more caucus states. Yesterday’s results will only increase their influence inside the Romney camp.
...
Meanwhile, the sleepy New York Times has posted for five months and still posts, even today, that the total delegate count for Ron Paul in Iowa is one.  They say that the total delegate count  for Ron Paul in Minnesota is nine.  In fact, Ron Paul supporters will now dominate both state conventions.  And the same trend is ongoing in states across the country.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

4,300 supporters flood streets ignoring rain to see Ron Paul speak in Philadelphia


*Can you imagine Romney supporters in the rain? No!*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul is Hosting CNBC for 43 minutes!
He debates the Fed, Gold, inflation, and Free Markets! 
4/23/12

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul*'s Texas Straight Talk 4/23/12:
CISPA is the New SOPA: 
Oppose the Internet Privacy-Destroying Bill

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

New Video:  *AMAZING!!!*
Romney & Obama *the SAME*!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

FOX News Admits Ron Paul Will Be On The Ballot at The National Convention in Tampa!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJrU9...ature=youtu.be


Fox News Admits Ron Paul Can Win Iowa!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-mvq...feature=relmfu


Did you see how they lied about Iowa: First Romney "won," then oops it was really Santorum, but finally the truth: RON PAUL won Iowa! [admitted over 100 days later!] Amazing! If there was honest vote counting Ron Paul would be the president!

Ron Paul Wins Iowa and Minnesota (not to mention Nevada, Maine, etc.)!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

"Ideas are very important to the shaping of society. 
In fact, they are more powerful than bombings or armies or guns. 
And this is because ideas are capable of spreading without limit. 
They are behind all the choices we make. 
They can transform the world in a way that governments and armies cannot. 
Fighting for liberty with ideas makes more sense to me than fighting with guns or politics or political power. 
With ideas, we can make real change that lasts."

— Ron Paul.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Romney is in a “panic” after 
*the Paul landslide!*


Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2012/04/23/ro...#ixzz1t4tHfo5t

----------


## Ivash

I'm curious to see how many 'double (or whatever) posts' have been in this thread.

...If this thread is only for Fountain of Liberty please delete this post.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

> I'm curious to see how many 'double (or whatever) posts' have been in this thread.
> 
> ...If this thread is only for Fountain of Liberty please delete this post.


Feel free to start your own thread! A lot of people read and like this one!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ooo This is Good!!!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Gingrich is OUT
It's *Ron Paul* and Romney now! Yahoo!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*AMAZING! Ron Paul May Yet WIN This Thing!!!*


Ben Swann Reality Check: What the MSM Won't Tell You About Iowa and Minnesota

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul Packs the House in El Paso, TX*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Jon Stewart: "Help us Ron Paul. You're our only hope."

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Can you beileve this?
Spain For Ron Paul!




(Can you imagine "Spain for Romney?" No!)

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Rocks 6,000 in Austin at UT 4/26/12




*Sweet!
*



"Thousands of chanting, cheering supporters flooded the University of Texas campus to show Ron Paul some love Thursday night, undaunted by the prospect that the Texas congressman is a long shot for the GOP presidential nomination.

There is more to winning than victory at the polls, Paul told the crowd, which broke into occasional chants of "President Paul."

"I'm convinced a revolution is going on. It is an intellectual revolution," Paul said.

"It is going to be difficult, but it is always glorious to have success. And we will have success," he said. "Regardless of what happens next week, next month, November — the spirit of this revolution is not going away.""

http://www.statesman.com/news/local/...h-2327732.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul protects the Poor!

Ron Paul Interview w/Neil Cavuto - Fox Business Thursday, April 26, 2012

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Video Game Making Headlines!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

CS Monitor: Ron Paul Beat Mitt Romney In Campaign Contributions In At Least 10 States!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*US: Ron Paul is quietly gaining delegates at the GOP nominating convention despite mainstream media's insistence that Romney will receive the nomination.* [Other strategies also exist, such as nominating Paul from the floor at the convention in Florida in August. In other words, it ain't over until it's over, and the action is expected to be intense.]
_Reason 2012 Apr 24 (Cached)_

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul Wins Louisiana!*

He won Iowa, Nevada, Missouri, Maine, and is the only one who currently beats Obama according to polls! It is a two horse race now!





Ron Paul supporters dominate [WIN] Louisiana's Republican presidential caucuses

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Victory in Alaska!


"We have taken over the Republican party in Alaska! The new Chair and Vice Chair are now both Ron Paul supporters! This just happened today, and I've been told thanks to some Santorum supporters who joined the cause.


Sweet victory in Alaska! Thank you to all the folks nation-wide who have kept up the encouragement and the plan to send delegates. Change is coming!"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Sweeping in Massachusetts

That's former Governor Romney State and it is voting for Ron Paul! 

(Tells you something, doesn't it?)

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul Revolution in Houston & Austin Texas - as seen on TV!*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Fox: GOP Strategist: "Ron Paul Has Strongest Base. He Can Beat Romney & Obama."

These are correct predictions made back in Jan 2012. He was right: It is now a two horse race, and actually according to recent polling, Ron Paul is the only one who BEATS Obama in head to head match up! And Yes he did win Iowa, and probably many more states we were lied about, but he is raking in delegates!!!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul Sweeps Louisiana and Keeps On Winning!* 
- Doug Wead On The Robert Scott Bell Show

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul vs. Paul Krugman on Bloomberg TV




The debate! Ron Paul says inflation is THEFT! Krugman says theft is good! Ata boy! His name should have been Crookman!

----------


## row333au

*"I'd vote for him, if I thought he could win" cop-out*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Brilliant! Thanks!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Business Insider:*
*SURPRISE! Ron Paul Destroyed Mitt Romney In Massachusetts This Weekend*


"Ron Paul dealt a quiet, but embarrassing, blow to Republican rival Mitt Romney this weekend, scoring an impressive delegate victory on the presumptive nominee's home turf. " 





Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/ron-paul-destroyed-mitt-romney-in-massachusetts-republican-delegate-elections-2012-4#ixzz1tdm3SDZV


(That tells you something! People who know Romney best, DON'T want him as president! *They want Ron Paul!*)

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Peter Schiff Tells Rick Santelli The Only Way to Fix The Economy Right Now Is "Vote Ron Paul"!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ben Swann / Reality Check
*30 Minute Delegate Special!* 
*4/27/12*


Wow!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Dr. Ron Paul is SO Electable It's Ridiculous!


"Ron Paul is winning a majority of delegates in many states, up to 10 or more states this month! But you won't hear that on Fox or CNN etc. Neither will they tell you that Ron Paul has been invigorating liberty supporters by the thousands at his massive rallies.


Join the Revolution! Spread the word! Now is the time for action if you care about the welfare of your country and its citizens."

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul is Exploding with Zero Media Coverage

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Rachel Maddow Talks
*Ron Paul Delegates*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Forget The Nomination: *Ron Paul’s “Revolution” Is Taking Over The Republican Party*





What little commentary we’ve seen from the media on Ron Paul’s silent coup presently underway in the Republican Party has focused mostly on its implications for the 2012 Republican Primary and whether Paul can hold back Romney’s delegate count just long enough to ensure a brokered convention, which is the only feasible scenario in which Paul could emerge as the party’s nominee.


But perhaps more important and far-reaching in its implications for the future of national politics in the US, is not Ron Paul’s delegate count, but the fact that his supporters are successfully taking over the Republican Party district by district, county by county, state by state. That the fiercely independent Republican congressman from Texas might still have a tiny chance at winning his party’s nomination, while interesting, is less important than what he will most certainly have succeeded at doing: Ron Paul has built a political machine.


Judging by recent events in state and local GOP conventions across the country, it may not be at all presumptuous for Ron Paul’s supporters to call their burgeoning movement a revolution.


Continue:
http://ivn.us/2012/05/01/forget-the-...ublican-party/

----------


## InTradePro



----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Thanks!

Ron Paul beats Obama 49-41 in Montana. Among independents, he crushes 55-33!

----------


## DamianTV

> 


I think its going viral...

----------


## osan

> The Principles of Liberty are unconquerable because God is their source, and those Eternal Principles will yet trample upon the graves of tyrants, because man was created to be FREE!


I surely hope this is correct, but if not we had better have a good alternate plan.  Or three.

----------


## osan

> _Zero Media Coverage_


and...




> _Forget The Nomination_


Danger Will Robinson! 

Do _NOT_ forget the nomination!

That Ron it taking off is a great thing, but do not get overly confident about it.

Let us rewind a bit and bring the real stakes back to the very fore of our awareness: nothing less than the immediate futures of the globalist agenda and the last significant bastion of human liberty on the planet, and you all know that these are _not_ exaggerations.

Given this, do not fool yourself into believing that those behind the veils of power are going to sit idly by and meekly accept the result of a clean vote that displeases them.  They have no intention of having a man, a CLEAN man, like Dr. Paul come in and so much as delay their time table, much less set back their accomplishments to date.  I hold but the thinnest doubt that contingency plans are already well in place in case the voters do the right thing and choose Ron Paul in an electoral majority.  Remember, we now use a pretty large plurality of electronic voting machines whose internal functions are opaque to us.  There is no telling what will be done there, and if ever there was a vote where shamelessly bald-faced criminality will be undertaken, it will be this one.  I firmly believe that "they" think the stakes are worth the risk and that there is NOTHING we can do about it once the winner of their choice is announced, which by the way I believe will be Romney for any of several reasons.  I suspect Obama is history because so great a proportion of us view him as the enemy, as a failure, and that voting him out stands to fan the flames of racial tension in the USA, which at this time can only serve the interests of those who would see us subdued.

Therefore, keep going as if your ass was soaked in gasoline and lit.  Do not stop.  Keep evangelizing and helping in any way you can.  Contribute your TIME and  physical effort if you can.  Money, if you can spare it, helps too.

Finally, I believe we as a nation need to start thinking in a dangerously serious fashion about what it is we are going to do if it is clear that this election has been taken by fraud.  Seriously folks, what will we *do* to make sure it does not happen in the first place and if it does, how to correct it.  Be clear that if it happens, we the people of the USA will be in a de-facto state of war and it will be our choice to fight or capitulate.  I am now largely of the mind that we are in the final months of the most significant period in US history to date; one that is going to define the future of human freedom *worldwide* for what may be centuries to come.  This $#@! is serious as a heart attack.  The minutemen mustering to take on the British have nothing on us in terms of stakes given not only the technological advances of the intervening years, but the governmental/civilian technological gap.  The only question remaining is whether we care enough to act, come what may.

You had better bet your asses that the quality of the remainders of our lives as well as those of the coming generations hang in the balance.  There is an endless list of pending agenda items out there waiting only for the noose to close around our necks. What will we DO if the remaining vestiges of liberty are stolen away from us by these globalist vermin when they decide Obama or Romney are to be seated?  Europe is lost.  Africa is a train wreck.  Asia is lost.  South America is lost.  Canada and Mexico, lost.  Australia lost.  That leaves the USA as the ONLY significant remaining enclave retaining anything even remotely resembling sovereignty of the individual.  We are down to the wire, right here and right now.  Choose or the choice will be made for you.

I fear for Dr. Paul's life if he wins and actually takes the oath, but if he is willing to bear that risk for the sake of our future, I am willing to stand by him with all I own and all the life that remains to me.  What I fear more is that if he wins in fact, that he will remain unacknowledged and be denied his oath.  If we love our freedom _enough_, then we must have plans in place in case the worst happens because I promise you that those in power certainly do.  We may not be able to defeat them, but shame on us for not trying and doubly so for not having prepared as best we could beforehand.  Honestly, this should be everyone's first priority, even above one's job, and for heaven's sake we should be abandoning the gaming servers and Monday Night Baseball until this issue is settled.

If nothing else, at least start talking about this with family and friends and ask yourselves what will it be like if all stops are pulled out, the election is stolen, and that noose starts closing in earnest.  Then ask whether any of it is important enough for which one will sacrifice his fun time.

Good luck with it.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

I did not propose to "forget the Nomination." I simply quoted the name of the article.

http://ivn.us/2012/05/01/forget-the-nomination-ron-pauls-revolution-is-taking-over-the-republican-party/

Of course we should fight for the nomination!

(Thanks for Lost in Space quote, I love that movie!  )

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Rocks the House at CSU Fullerton - 4,000 + In Attendance

Another Ron Paul rally, another packed house. 4,000 plus today at California State University at Fullerton.




Be Media!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul wins ALL of Maine's GOP delegates!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul WINS 25 of 28 Nevada delegate  Seats to Republican National Convention!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

BIG update From Ron Paul!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

May 10, 2012 Ben Swann Reality Check: 
All GOP Delegates Unbound at Tampa Convention


http://youtu.be/anWsU93fFsk

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul Wins Maine!*
He gets 21 of 24 delegates there!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul Winning 11 States!* 
This Race Is Much Closer Than People Think!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul is not OUT! He is UP!


“We are absolutely not dropping out of this race! We are focusing our efforts squarely on winning delegates and party leadership positions at state conventions.”


- Jesse Benton, Campaign Chairman


https://dougwead.wordpress.com/2012/...-out-he-is-up/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty



----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul Won Main with 100% sweep!*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

'08 Classic

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul taking over GOP delegates

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Reality Check: 
Liberty Movement Taking Over GOP 

Part 1



Part 2



Part 3

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul going full force to Republican National Convention

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

RON PAUL DECISIVELY WINS MINNESOTA AND CARRIES DELEGATES IN MULTIPLE OTHER STATES


"LAKE JACKSON, Texas  Supporters of 2012 Republican Presidential candidate Ron Paul have propelled him to an historic win in Minnesota this weekend, with delegate gains having occurred in multiple other states as well.  The recent achievements affirm Pauls delegate-attainment strategy, and support the notion that he and his platform will be featured prominently at the Republican National Convention in Tampa this August."

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Would Have Decisively Won Arizona
if it were not for voter fraud!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

CS Monitor: Ron Paul 'bloodless coup' in Minnesota takes most delegates.

"Ron Paul’s forces pulled off “a bloodless coup” in Minnesota, as one observer put it, winning 12 of 13 Republican National Convention delegate slots in St. Cloud Saturday.

But what’s the point, given that the Texas congressman has effectively ended his campaign for lack of funds to carry on in the states yet to hold GOP primaries?

The campaign is more than the 2012 presidential election, Rep. Paul told supporters this past week."  ...

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul wins Minnesota and takes on Romney on his home turf

Ron Paul WINNING Delegates/Massive Rallies (Feb-Apr 2012)



"Ron Paul supporters everywhere may have been prophetically chanting when they yelled "President Paul" as the 2012 Presidential candidate not only came out victorious in delegate count in Minnesota but in several other states as well this weekend according to RonPaul2012.com.
Ron Paul, marching to the beat of a different drum by saying he'll cut a trillion his first year in office, turn the lights out on the IRS, among countless other promises he can back up with years of consistent voting has caused hundreds of thousands of Americans to wake up. Those who have joined the throngs, throw off their past "sheeple" behavior, begin by doing their internet homework and march with Paul carrying a torch of liberty and hope toward the red, white and blue aiming to save the dollar and keep the eagle strong in a revolution that surely has left the mainstream media and those not in sync in a quandary."

Read more...

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Maddow: Ron Paul wins Minnesota and brings in money for struggling state GOP

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Chuck Todd: "Undecided voters dislike Romney and Obama but love Ron Paul"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Washington Times:* 
Ron Paul has already won



"WEST CHESTER, Pa., May 22, 2012 — The mainstream media continue to discount Ron Paul as a factor in the race for the Republican nomination, even though he and his supporters could become serious contenders when the convention meets in August. Paul continues to rack up delegates in such states as Iowa, Minnesota, Missouri and Colorado. 

Strangely, in spite of the success of Paul’s strategy in accumulating delegates, many pundits insist that Paul remains a nonfactor. These same pundits continue to claim that electorally Ron Paul cannot win the Republican nomination, and while the media miss the mark by discounting Paul as a contender, they miss the truly “big story” of the 2012 election. That is, that Ron Paul, mobilizing both young and old with his message of liberty tempered by personal responsibility, and government power tempered by accountability, has already won far more than the election.  He has won the trust and the imagination of the people, Rocky Balboa-style."
...

*"Ron Paul may or may not win the Republican nomination, but he has won the battle of ideas. Many are moving in Paul’s direction, and that is a victory larger than winning the Republican nomination."*

Read more...

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

PAULFEST is gaining steam! Tampa Bay Times: Ron Paul fans work to put on festival just before Republican National Convention!

"TAMPA — Supporters of presidential candidate Ron Paul are negotiating to hold a three-day festival of music, entertainment and activism at the Florida State Fairgrounds immediately before the Republican National Convention. ..."

Can you imagine music festival for Romney? Not really! Ha ha ha!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Doug Wead: Smoke and Mirrors in Louisiana

----------


## jmdrake

Thank you again for this epic thread and having the discipline to keep updating it.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Thank you!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ben Swann Update on Affidavit: Do NOT sign!
Submitted by Furious Primate on Wed, 05/23/2012 - 15:43
in
Ron Paul 2012
Tennessee
From Ben Swann's Facebook page:

Massachusetts RNC delegates.. do not sign any affidavit!

I posted last night a letter that has gone out reportedly to Massachusetts delegates requiring that they sign an affidavit stating that they will vote for Romney at the RNC or risk "the pain and penalty of perjury." This is a VERY serious issue. Massachusetts delegates need not take this lightly. I was emailed these quotes by Alison Wright. These are comments by Jerry Davis at Lawyers for Ron Paul:

"1. "It IS ILLEGAL TO FORCE ANYONE TO VOTE ANY CERTAIN WAY...PERIOD!!!!"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Lawyers Confirm 
*All* Delegates Are Unbound!

Lawyers Have Confirmed What We Knew The Whole Time! All Delegates Are Unbound!




Please Visit:http://fight4freedom.net/
http://libertyvlogger.com/
http://www.facebook.com/RonPaulRCA

https://www.facebook.com/groups/188334154612254/
http://us-code.vlex.com/vid/sec-voting-rights-19251307

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Poll: 93% have favorable view of Ron Paul


(This is MASSIVELY higher than Romney!)

"He hasn't won a single state primary or caucus, yet Ron Paul soldiers on in the 2012 GOP presidential race. The most recent results from our Political.com poll indicate that an overwhelming 93% of respondents have a favorable opinion of Ron Paul, which transcends party affiliation. Paul has been the U.S. Representative for Texas's 14th congressional district, which includes Galveston, since 1997, and a three-time candidate for President of the United States: as a Libertarian in 2008 and as a Republican in 2008 and currently in 2012."

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Follow The Money to Understand your Candidates!


*The top donors to Romney are the Banksters!*
Goldman SachsBank of AmericaJP Morgan Chase*The top donors to Ron Paul are active duty US military (who put their own lives on the line)!*
US ArmyUS Air ForceUS NavyAny questions?
(Yes, the lights are on, but is anybody home?!)

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Jews for Ron Paul - Walter Block, PhD

----------


## Zach Vega

> Poll: 93% have favorable view of Ron Paul
> 
> 
> (This is MASSIVELY higher than Romney!)
> 
> "He hasn't won a single state primary or caucus, yet Ron Paul soldiers on in the 2012 GOP presidential race. The most recent results from our Political.com poll indicate that an overwhelming 93% of respondents have a favorable opinion of Ron Paul, which transcends party affiliation. Paul has been the U.S. Representative for Texas's 14th congressional district, which includes Galveston, since 1997, and a three-time candidate for President of the United States: as a Libertarian in 2008 and as a Republican in 2008 and currently in 2012."


This kinda makes you wonder... what's up with the 7%?

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

New Poll Shows Ron Paul Is The *Most* Electable Candidate

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Things as they Really are! (a.k.a. the Truth)




also

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpPQQ...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Minnesota: Ron Paul wins 32 out of 40 Republican delegates in the state.* 
[He estimates that for every 1 Republican vote he receives in the primaries, it will be matched by 2 or more votes from liberty and peace-minded independents and Democrats.] 
InfoWars 2012 May 21 (Cached)

----------


## DamianTV

I love this thread!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

> I love this thread!


Thank you Damian!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul *WINS* Louisiana!

----------


## COpatriot

Win

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Wall Street Journal reveals Romney was actively engaged in negotiating the specifics of the 2006 Massachusetts bill and that he and his top aides championed a provision identical to one in President Barack Obama's law requiring individuals to have or buy health insurance.

Romney is a flip flopper without principle of liberty, or integrity to defend it.

Ron Paul is the honest one, with 30 year VOTING RECORD, backbone and integrity to defend true principles of liberty. 

If Americans do not vote for him, they deserve what is coming to them: economic ruin and tyranny.

Ron Paul 2012, for liberty, peace and prosperity!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

What do you know? Fox News Reports on Ron Paul!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Is anyone awake?!




Are Americans this stupid?!





Ron Paul is the only REAL alternative!



Have fun with it!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Speech in Texas Republican State Convention June 7, 2012

Starts at 3:55

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty



----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul's 'Restore America Plan' proposes getting rid of the Department of the Interior. This analysis shows why that is a great idea and how it would help the American economy. 
MorphCity 2012 May 30 (Cached)

* *G. Edward Griffin explains how Ron Paul's 'Restore America Plan' brilliantly combines popular poltical slogans with sound ideological principles.*_YouTube_ 2012 May 28

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Lew Rockwell: Ron Paul and Rand Paul are different!


Lew: "You CAN'T change the Regime from the inside, any more than you can change the Mafia from the inside!"






Amen!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Doug Wead: Ron Paul Surprise in Arkansas!


"It shows clearly that the move to transform the GOP is organic and real and cannot be stopped, even from inside."

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Wins Delegates In New Mexico!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Rand Paul 2012 Should Listen To Ron Paul 2008

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Some secret truths about Ron Paul that very few know.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

I am writing in "*Ron Paul*!"

----------


## Travlyr

> I am writing in "*Ron Paul*!"


Yeah! *No One But Paul!!* Ron Paul.

----------


## DamianTV

And still the two Clown Parties fail to recognize that supporting the People and not their own agendas would give them more political support than even they could imagine!  

Just for a second lets imagine that the RNC gave Ron Paul 100% support and played us as their favorites over Romeny.  Ron Paul would have become the Republican Nominee months ago.  Then during the election, it would be a Landslide Victory the likes of which history has never seen!  But its all imaginary, and reveals the truth.  The Parties do not care about the will of the people.  They care about party politics over the people.  They care about big government, big corporations, and foreign interests more than society itself.  Which is why we must continue our efforts to seize control of the parties.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Right on, Damian!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Message to Supporters


"The idea who's time has come cannot be stopped by any government!"




America! You should have voted for this man! Now you deserve what is coming to you, i.e. currency collapse and tyranny, unless you embrace the principles he is teaching, i.e. Individual Liberty, Sound Money, and Private Property = Peace and Prosperity!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Lew Rockwell: Ron Paul will NOT Endorse Mitt Romney!






*Lew Rockwell Rocks!* A brilliant man who tells the truth, and a true friend of Liberty!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on MSNBC's 'Morning Joe'

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Paul insurgents seize control of state Republican parties

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Mitt Romney is Running for Bush's Fourth Term





Mitt Romney is considered by the elites as a spineless useful idiot who does not have firm convictions on anything but getting into office!


Ron Paul 2012!!!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: There’s “No Way” I’m Endorsing Romney


*“He has the delegates, but he doesn’t have the hearts and the minds of the people”*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

CNBC Admits: "We're All Slaves To The Central Bankers"




The Goldman Sachs candidate Mitt Romney (they are his top donors) says that he wants to leave the Fed alone because it's doing such a good job. 

*Ron Paul* is the ONLY one who is serious (as in 30 years of voting record) to liberate people from a Fed counterfeiting monopoly, by allowing free competition in currencies!

----------


## Lightweis

NO ONE BUT PAULLLLLLL

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Pale Blue Dot - Carl Sagan

Principles of Liberty are Eternal as God himself. Enjoy!

----------


## DamianTV



----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

On Ron Paul and Social Security
by Dough Wead


...
"It is not like there are good congressmen and bad congressmen.  Don’t think there are congressmen who take the bribes of lobbyist money and those who don’t.  There is only ONE congressman who refuses to play the game.  Only one congressman who refuses to go on congressional junkets because he knows they are tax payer paid vacations.  Only ONE congressman who rejects the congressional pension plan, refusing  to take a dime because he knows the public can’t get such a break.  Only One congressman who never voted for an unbalanced budget or a pay raise.  And that ONE congressman is Ron Paul.  He has been consistent for 22 years.  But all of the above is  never mentioned by the national media.  It is studiously avoided.  You only hear it when one of us slips through the net and gets on television, and that is usually during the daytime when few are watching.

And it is not just about the corruption.

Ron Paul has been right about the consequences of these policies and how they are leading us to the brink.  Ron Paul called the housing bubble, years before it happened.  He predicted the crisis in Greece.  (With the advent of the internet, the public suddenly has access to a medium with a long memory.  That is why there is a battle raging to shut down the free use of the internet.)"


Read more at:  http://dougwead.wordpress.com/2012/0...bout-ron-paul/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Reality Check: President Obama and Mitt Romney Don't Have Opposing Views On Healthcare?*


The Supreme Court has ruled that Constitution is unconstitutional! 






The only one who has a different view on health care is Ron Paul!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Maddow: Paul could be nominated at the RNC; Romney has not won yet. All eyes on Nebraska!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Update on Tampa Rally!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Rachel Maddow: Ron Paul can yet be nominated!


Part I




Part II

----------


## MelissaCato

Ron Paul 2012 !!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Austin Petersen on RT:* 
*Ron Paul Already Has 5 States; Can Be Nominated at RNC!*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul 2012: He Just Needs To Win One More State?*




*Ron Paul 2012: It's D-Day for Ron Paul's Campaign (NOT!)*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ben Swann: Three Facts About A Candidate's Name Being Placed Into Nomination at RNC


*3 FACTS ABOUT A CANDIDATES NAME BEING PLACED INTO NOMINATION AT THE REPUBLICAN NATIONAL CONVENTION!*

I have been in touch with a member of the RNC Rules committee over the past 4 days and have been able to confirm a few FACTS about the nomination process.

1. For a candidate's name to be placed into nomination at the RNC you DO need a plurality of delegates from 5 states.

2. Binding and Non-binding distinctions DO NOT have an affect on nominating a candidates name. If "binding" is allowable by rule, (it is not) it would only pertain to a vote taken on the nomination, not the process of placing a name in nomination.

3. The Ron Paul campaign HAS the majority of delegates in the following 5 states: Nevada, Maine, Minnesota, Louisana, Iowa. He MAY have the majority in Massachusetts and Colorado

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

PAUL-ITICS

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on Houston Radio discussing Tampa RNC - 7-17-2012

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ben Swann – Facts: Clarification from the RNC rules committee, Ron Paul has 6 states

"Main-stream" propaganda department has lied again! Surprised?

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

What if Ron Paul won the GOP nomination in Tampa?

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Confronts Obama 'You Offer No Change' (2012)




Give us Liberty; keep the change!

----------


## rb3b3

Are you guys telling me we still have a shot at winning the GOP nomination ??????? Plzzzzzz tell me we do!!!! Plzzzzz

----------


## Endthefednow

I am not sure but it sure looks like it

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

> Are you guys telling me we still have a shot at winning the GOP nomination ??????? Plzzzzzz tell me we do!!!! Plzzzzz


Technically yes! Ron Paul has the plurality of 6 to 11 states, which is more than 5 needed. Therefore he can be nominated from the floor of the convention. Then, if the rest of the delegates realize that they are unbound, per GOP own rules, they can vote for Ron Paul.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Huge Ron Paul Banner greeting Romney in Poland






Fox NEWS:

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Message to the Voting Cattle - Larken Rose




If you vote for any politician or for any "law" that violates the Fundamental Principles of Liberty, you are voting for tyranny, enslavement and destruction of the human race, whether you realize it or not.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: We Must Have Parallel Currencies

_Before the United States House of Representatives, Subcommittee on Domestic Monetary Policy, Hearing on Sound Money: Parallel Currencies and the Roadmap to Monetary Freedom, August 2, 2012
_
One of the most pressing issues of our time is the push for monetary freedom. The only sound monetary system is one which protects sound money and allows consumers, businesses, and investors the freedom to transact in the currency of their choice. The importance of sound money is summed up nicely by Ludwig von Mises: "It is impossible to grasp the meaning of the idea of sound money if one does not realize that it was devised as an instrument for the protection of civil liberties against despotic inroads on the part of governments." It is no wonder that governments fight tooth and nail against sound money, as sound money protects the well-being of the middle class and the poor while preventing the expansion of government.

Read the rest: http://paul.house.gov/index.php?opti...id=16:speeches


Have you seen any other nationally running candidate saying this? Neither have I!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul - The Peace Candidate




Mitt Romney, the political whore/fool wants another war.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*US: In February of this year, 16 US intelligence agencies concluded that Iran does not have nuclear weapons and has no plans to build them. 
NY Times Posted 2012 Aug 1 (Cached)*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on Compromise and Democracy

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Media Says Ron Paul Wins Five States, Qualifying for Nomination. Romney Breaks Rules to Deny Speaking Slot.


"Continuing the bizarre shadow dance with reality with respect to the candidacy of Ron Paul, the major media has reported that Paul has indeed won the five state minimum required to be on the ballot for nomination at the Republican Convention this month, even as it continues to imply the opposite."

Read more:
http://ralphlopez.hubpages.com/hub/Media-Reports-Ron-Paul-Wins-Five-States-to-Qualify-for-Nomination-Romney-Tries-to-Deny-Speaking-Slot




The truth is that Paul may yet be nominated from the floor in Tampa, FL.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

How Would President Paul Create Jobs?




Wow! This is the president I would vote for!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul's Texas Straight Talk 8/13/12: 
Legalize Competing Currencies!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Vote Ron Paul 2012!

Otherwise you get this abomination:
This is the crook and clown nominated by another clown to be VP! No surprise. 




Liars are getting together.

_Forget these crooks!_ 

Vote Ron Paul 2012!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul on Fox Business: Paul Ryan's Budget Doesn't Cut Anything of Substance

Ron Paul wants to cut $1 Trillion, year one!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul vs. Obama

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

What Did Rand Paul Gain? Ashes! The price of compromise against the truth.
http://www.thedailybell.com/4184/Ant...Rand-Paul-Gain

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Media Admits "Romney's Greatest Fear" is Ron Paul Nomination.

"Weeks after it was widely reported in the media that Ron Paul had lost his "last chance" to be eligible for the Republican nomination at the Nebraska state convention, Tampa Bay Online, the online subsidiary of the Tampa Tribune, has reported that a movement to nominate Ron Paul at the upcoming Republican National Convention may be "Romney's greatest fear."

"Romney's greatest fear could be a movement to nominate Paul from the floor of the convention, which could happen if five state delegations line up behind him.""


Continue at: http://ralphlopez.hubpages.com/hub/M...mpaign-Demures.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

http://www.RomneyRyan.com

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Let's play a game

"This link leads to a video that is not mine. I won't get anything for sharing it, I have no clue who owns it.

Let's play a game where we post it on our social media sites today (8/17/2012) and see how far we can spread it in 7 days. What can we lose?

Call it what you will, spread Dr. Paul's message hard these last days. If the delegates vote by their conscience, history can be made in Tampa. I believe it, you should too. Collectively we are a force to be reckoned with... let's start acting like it again! Ready... set... GO!"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Liberty Documentary Series coming this Fall

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Huffington Post:
Why the GOP Is Scared of Ron Paul and 4 Reasons He Might Still Get the 2012 Republican Nomination




> ...
> "The entire plot to reduce Ron Paul wins to under five states to take his name off the ballot and take away his 15-minute speaking slot is well under way. If Romney/Ryan are so great, why can't they handle a little competition without whining and crying like sore losers?
> 
> Are they afraid of losing the 2012 nomination to Ron Paul if he speaks and is on the ballot?
> Why not play fair and let the best man win?
> *
> Who cheats? The lazy, bratty, insecure and less-qualified people who can't win honestly and fairly. Is that really presidential material?*
> 
> I wonder if Romney and the GOP are worried that if Ron Paul speaks and gets the nomination, that Ron Paul will fire all of them. Is the GOP that terrified of change, even if it is for the betterment of the country?
> ...

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*WOW!* 
Predictions for Ron Paul at the RNC

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

New York Times
Ron Paul will NOT Endorse!
_(Learn this spineless Rand!)_


"Mr. Paul, in an interview, said convention planners had offered him an opportunity to speak under two conditions: that he deliver remarks vetted by the Romney campaign, and that he give a full-fledged endorsement of Mr. Romney. He declined.

“It wouldn’t be my speech,” Mr. Paul said. “That would undo everything I’ve done in the last 30 years. I don’t fully endorse him for president.”

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

"Who is that *ONE*?"
*Tom Woods Speaks At PAUL Fest: "The Army of ONE."*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Full Unedited  
Ron Paul Speech @ We Are The Future Rally 
Tampa Sun Dome - Aug 26 2012

Skip to 8:30 if you dont want to see Rand   (I am a little bit allergic to him right now )

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul and the Future
by Llewellyn H. Rockwell, Jr.


One of the most thrilling memories of the 2012 campaign was the sight of those huge crowds who came out to see Ron. His competitors, meanwhile, couldn’t fill half a Starbucks. When I worked as Ron’s chief of staff in the late 1970s and early 1980s, I could only dream of such a day.

Now what was it that attracted all these people to Ron Paul? He didn’t offer his followers a spot on the federal gravy train. He didn’t pass some phony bill. In fact, he didn’t do any of the things we associate with politicians. What his supporters love about him has nothing to do with politics at all.

Ron is the anti-politician. He tells unfashionable truths, educates rather than flatters the public, and stands up for principle even when the whole world is arrayed against him.

Some people say, "I love Ron Paul, except for his foreign policy." But that foreign policy reflects the best and most heroic part of who Ron Paul is. Peace is the linchpin of the Paulian program, not an extraneous or dispensable adjunct to it. He would never and could never abandon it.

Here was the issue Ron could have avoided had he cared only for personal advancement.

But he refused. No matter how many times he’s been urged to keep his mouth shut about war and empire, these have remained the centerpieces of his speeches and interviews.

Of course, Ron Paul deserves the Nobel Peace Prize. In a just world, he would also win the Medal of Freedom, and all the honors for which a man in his position is eligible.

But history is littered with forgotten politicians who earned piles of awards handed out by other politicians. What matters to Ron more than all the honors and ceremonies in the world is all of you, and your commitment to the immortal ideas he has championed all his life.

It’s Ron’s truth-telling and his urge to educate the public that should inspire us as we carry on into the future.

It isn’t a coincidence that governments everywhere want to educate children. Government education, in turn, is supposed to be evidence of the state’s goodness and its concern for our well-being. The real explanation is less flattering. If the government’s propaganda can take root as children grow up, those kids will be no threat to the state apparatus. They’ll fasten the chains to their own ankles.

H.L. Mencken once said that the state doesn’t just want to make you obey. It tries to make you want to obey. And that’s one thing the government schools do very well.

A long-forgotten political thinker, Etienne de la Boetie, wondered why people would ever tolerate an oppressive regime. After all, the people who are governed vastly outnumber the small minority doing the governing. So the people governed could put a stop to it all if only they had the will to do so. And yet they rarely do.

*De la Boetie concluded that the only way any regime could survive was if the public consented to it. That consent could range all the way from enthusiastic support to stoic resignation. But if that consent were ever to vanish, a regime’s days would be numbered.

And that’s why education – real education – is such a threat to any regime. If the state loses its grip over your mind, it loses the key to its very survival.*

The state is beginning to lose that grip. Traditional media, which have carried water for the government since time began, it seems, are threatened by independent voices on the Internet. I don’t think anyone under 25 even reads a newspaper.

The media and the political class joined forces to try to make sure you never found out about Ron Paul. When that proved impossible, they smeared him, and told you no one could want to go hear Ron when they could hear Tim Pawlenty or Mitt Romney instead.

All this backfired. The more they panicked about Ron, the more drawn to him people were. They wanted to know what it was that the Establishment was so eager to keep them from hearing.

Ours is the most radical challenge to the state ever posed. We aren’t trying to make the state more efficient, or show how it can take in more revenue, or change its pattern of wealth redistribution. We’re not saying that this subsidy is better than that one, or that this kind of tax would make the system run more smoothly than that one. We reject the existing system root and branch.

And we don’t oppose the state’s wars because they’ll be counterproductive or overextend the state’s forces. We oppose them because mass murder based on lies can never be morally acceptable.

So we don’t beg for scraps from the imperial table, and we don’t seek a seat at that table. We want to knock the table over.

We have much work to do. Countless Americans have been persuaded that it’s in their interest to be looted and ordered around by a ruling elite that in fact cares nothing for their welfare and seeks only to increase its power and wealth at their expense.

The most lethal and anti-social institution in history has gotten away with describing itself as the very source of civilization. From the moment they set foot in the government’s schools, Americans learn that the state is there to rescue them from poverty, unsafe medicines, and rainy days, to provide economic stimulus when the economy is poor, and to keep them secure against shadowy figures everywhere. This view is reinforced, in turn, by the broadcast and print media.

If the public has been bamboozled, as Murray Rothbard would say, it is up to us to do the de-bamboozling. We need to tear the benign mask off the state.

That is the task before you, before all of us, here today.

Begin with yourself. Learn everything you can about a free society. Read the greats, like Frederic Bastiat, Ludwig von Mises, and Murray Rothbard. As you delve into the literature of liberty, share what you’re reading and learning. Start a blog. Create a YouTube channel. Organize a reading group. But whatever you do, learn, spread what you’re learning, and never stop.

If it is through propaganda that people thoughtlessly accept the claims of the state, then it is through education that people must be brought to their senses.

With its kept media on the wane, it is going to be more and more difficult for the state to make its claims stick, to persuade people to keep accepting its lies and propaganda.

You’ve heard it said that the pen is mightier than the sword. Think of the sword as the state. Think of the pen as all of you, each in your own way, spreading the ideas of liberty.

*Remember that insight of Etienne de la Boetie: all government rests on public consent, and as soon as the public withdraws that consent, any regime is doomed.

This is why they fear Ron, it’s why they fear you, and it’s why, despite the horrors we read about every day, we may dare to look to the future with hope.*


This article is based on remarks delivered at the Paul Festival in Tampa, FL, August 25, 2012.


August 27, 2012

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Won

"In all fields of human endeavor, winning by cheating is losing.

In a competition, when someone cheats, he gets disqualified. The disqualification does not make the runner-up the winner. Rather, it reveals that the man who appeared to be the runner-up had in fact been the winner all along.

In the race for the GOP nomination for President, therefore, Ron Paul won.

As the New York Times wrote yesterday,

Delegates from Nevada tried to nominate Mr. Paul from the floor, submitting petitions from their own state as well as Minnesota, Maine, Iowa, Oregon, Alaska and the Virgin Islands. That should have done the trick: Rules require signatures from just five states. But the party changed the rules on the spot. Henceforth, delegates must gather petitions from eight states.


When Mr. Romney and the RNC cheat so blatantly, they make the game no longer about politics: they make themselves ineligible for the vote of anyone who cares about his own morality, his own honesty or his own integrity – regardless of his politics. And from a purely practical standpoint, they invite Americans to ask if they want to live in a nation governed with the same contempt for those who don’t toe the party line as has been displayed both in Tampa and throughout the primary process.

But as a Ron Paul supporter, I can’t remember feeling so invigorated and empowered in my cause."

Read more: http://www.dailypaul.com/251831/ron-paul-won

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul RNC Tribute Video






Of course they didn't mention his main policy points: 
*1) Sound Money via Free Competition in Currencies (Single most important thing!)
2) Abolishing income tax.
3) Bringing Troops home.*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Gary Johnson's Speech At PAUL Fest

He wants to make Ron Paul his vice precedent. 
If Ron Paul is not on the ballot, I am voting for this man!




He is not as good as Ron Paul, but he has the main points of Ron Paul's policy!

*1) Restore Sound Money via Free Competition in Currencies!
2) Abolish Income Tax, with the goal of ZERO taxation (mind you, all taxation is theft).
3) Bring our troops home!*
Go Gary Johnson!

*Update:* I have changed my position. Gary Johnson significantly contradicts himself especially on foreign policy. I will write in *Ron Paul*!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

OK. So Ron Paul won, (because the opposition cheated).  Now, without skipping a beat:  

Ron Paul 2016!!!

I'll keep posting to this thread, as a demonstration of the triumphant march of the correct ideas that Ron Paul embraces.

*Ron Paul on Cavuto -Time for U.S. to End Foreign Aid.*




Ron Paul says he is dumbfounded about why US government is doing what it does with foreign aid. The answer is simple if you understand the real goal behind the scenes.  US is being used by the globalists to destabilize the Middle East to make it a part of the New World Order dictatorship. If you understand this, it becomes readily apparent WHY these seemingly illogical actions are being taken. It is NOT stupidity, it is brilliance, if you understand what the real goal is. The only problem is that the goal is evil. Why evil? Because it violates Fundamental Principles of Liberty, and thus, if unchecked, leads to the destruction of the human race.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

SuccessCouncil.com
Libertarian vs Republican vs Democrat - Political Compass




If Gary Johnson is on the ballot and Ron Paul is not, I will vote for Gary.

Also, in the Political Compass, they should have put liberty at the top for purely psychological reasons. Other than that it's a good presentation!


Thanks!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ah, Forget Gary, I am writing in Ron Paul!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=f-1ktig7Pwg
http://www.dailypaul.com/253652/john...eeping-us-safe

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Tipping the Balance of Power

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

24 Reasons for Liberals to Write in Ron Paul 


"CONTENTS


Introduction


#1 – Why I am a “Liberal”


#2 – There is no Lesser of Two Evils


#3 – Ron Paul is not a “Republican”


#4 – Ron Paul is the Only One Who Cares about the Poor


#5 – Ron Paul Has the Most Progressive Tax Policy


#6 – Nobody is a Greater Threat to Big Business and The FED


#7 – Ron Paul Wants Real Healthcare for All


#8 – Ron Paul is Hip to Alternative Medicine and Organic Foods


#9 – Libertarianism, Socialism, Capitalism and Other Isms


#10 – Ron Paul is Not the Tea Party, and Neither is… The Tea Party


#11 – All of the Mainstream Media Lie, Even the Ones You Like


#12 – Ron Paul is the Most Green Candidate


#13 – Barack Obama Is Not Your Ex-Boyfriend!


#14 – Ron Paul is not Anti-Immigration and NOT and Isolationist!


#15 – Paul is NOT Racist. He Would Do More for People of Color than Obama


#16 – The Real Reasons to  End the War on Drugs


#17 – Ron Paul wants Quality Education for All


#18 – Ron Paul is the best for Equal Rights


#19 – Gun Control- The Liberal’s Drug War


#20 – Let’s Get Rid of the CIA. No, Seriously…


#21 – The Government is Trying to Poison You


#22 – Don’t Be Thrown off by the Abortion Issue


#23 – Ignore His Son Rand – NOT the Same


#24 – Why Vote for Someone Who “Can’t Win?”"


Now read about each point: http://progresshawk.wordpress.com/20...ote-in-2012-3/


Nice article. I say VOTE, but vote for RON PAUL.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Brilliant! Alan Keyes Rocks!


Keyes to the Republic Vol. 1 
President Obama and Mitt Romney


http://www.youtube.com/embed/4R4KtYVF-74?rel=0

Ron Paul 2012!
Write him in if you have to!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

The Choice is Clear

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

I wish Ron Paul's ads were as well done as these!


http://www.garyjohnson2012.com/


Gary Johnson is a dramatic improvement over the other two running.
Yet, he is still "a little bit pregnant" with statism. He wants to abolish income taxes, corporate taxes, capital gain taxes, and the IRS! Which is great! But he wants to create a "fair" value added tax. He does not understand that "fair" tax is no more possible than "fair" rape, or "fair" theft. I am still writing in Ron Paul!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul supporters turn out in droves for speech at UVU


http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=960&sid=22597067


I say he is still running, but for 2016 perhaps, or for the eternal cause of Liberty.







> OREM — Though he is no longer in the race, thousands turned out for Ron Paul's appearance at Utah Valley University Thursday.
> 
> 
> The Texas congressman and former Republican presidential candidate's "revolution" continues for droves who turned out to hear him give his 45 minute speech at the school. The speech, which he delivered without notes, ranged in issues from free markers, the deficit, welfare, poverty and limited government.

----------


## sailingaway

"Campaign for Liberty"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Nails the Debate 
better than the two in it!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*The Libertarian Prairie Fire*
Ron Paul, who set it alight, talks to Lew Rockwell about its speed and spread.

Push play to listen to the full audio.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*I am writing in Ron Paul!*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*US: Romney and Obama have recently threatened Iran on behalf of Israel.* [A vote for either one is a vote for war.]_InfoWars 2012 Oct 21 (Cached)

Ron Paul 2012 and 2016!_

----------


## MelissaCato

Ron Paul 2012 !!!  lol

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

> Ron Paul 2012 !!!  lol


Ron Paul 2016 !!!

Or some one who is against all taxation.

That's the only one I am voting for!

I will not vote for evil, even if it is a "lesser" one. I will vote for good only.

I will vote on principle. Principle of JUSTICE.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Obamanoids have spoken. The Obamanable administration will continue. 

I think it is actually good for the cause of liberty. By the end of the next 4 years, after the dollar collapse, people will be SO fed up with statism, that Ron Paul will actually have a chance!

Hurray! 


Ron Paul 2016 !!!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

GOP in Deep Trouble, Ron Paul Looking Good




> The Ron Paul movement is a big winner here. The GOP told the  libertarians in the party to get lost, and the GOP paid for it.  Interestingly, both Iowa and Nevada, where Ron Paul supporters gained  control of the state party, both went to Obama after the Romney campaign  actively fought to disenfranchise Ron Paul supporters. I guess the GOP  got what it wanted there.
> 
>  There is exactly one movement that offers any real opposition to the  status quo, and it aint the conservative movement, which is on life  support and entering a permanent vegetative state. Ron Pauls  libertarian movement, brimming with well-educated young people is the  only thing left standing. The GOP operatives who predicted a big victory  tonight just look pathetic.
> 
> http://www.prisonplanet.com/gop-in-d...king-good.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul can win. Why? Look at this picture.
46%, i.e. the MAJORITY of Americans did NOT vote for either candidate. (Obama got 27%, Romney 25%, 46% chose NEITHER). Had Ron Paul been on the ballot, and was not lied about by the lying media, who said he "lost in Iowa" when in reality he won, as they later admitted (the same happened in about 4 or 5 places), all this to convince the public "he has no chance" which is a lie; anyway, had the SILENT MAJORITY known they have ANOTHER CHOICE besides the clowns who ran in the finals, Ron Paul could have been president this year. 

I wrote in Ron Paul, because I vote on correct principle, not a political "expedience." If everyone voted this way, Ron Paul would be president now. All prophesies are self-fulfilling. ALL. Start fulfilling something good!

So let's do it in 

2016!

I think Ron should announce his 2016 run NOW!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty



----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul:
"If you had sound money, you would not have deficits, because you cannot print money."

This is the key, politically and economically speaking. Everything else is fluff and different degrees of a lie. 

http://www.prisonplanet.com/ron-paul...-far-gone.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Note to GOP: Ron Paul would have won




> For the next many months, we're going to hear  pundit after pundit, politician after politician, and spokeshole after  spokeshole wax poetic about the 2012 campaign and why the GOP lost. They  will all go on and on and on, regurgitating talking points and  theories. None of it matters.  
> 
>  Deep down, all they need to know is this: 
> 
>  Ron Paul would have won. In a landslide.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*The Hill:*
Retiring Ron Paul to make his case for liberty on college campuses next year

"Retiring Rep. Ron Paul plans to deliver speeches on college campuses  next year and beyond, continuing his message of liberty and reducing the  size of the federal government. 

In an interview with The Hill, the Texas Republican clearly indicated that he isn’t ready for the rocking chair.

     The 77-year-old physician-politician said, “I'm excited about spending  more time on college campuses, not less. College campuses will still be  on my agenda. That's where the action is." 

 He added, “The young people don't like the debt they are inheriting, the  violation of their civil liberties. They don't like the war and it's a  fertile field. The people up here sort of ignore them." 

 During the 2012 GOP presidential primary campaign, Paul said that he  visited at least 36 college campuses. He was surprised that the best  turnout occurred at the historically liberal bastion, U.C. Berkeley,  where 8,500 students attended his event. 

...

 [On the Congress floor in his last speech] Paul declared that his “goals in 1976 were the same as they  are today: promote peace and prosperity by a strict adherence to the  principles of individual liberty.” 

 The congressman branched off into numerous topics: abolishing federal  agencies (including the IRS); a return to the gold standard; and the  peril of excessive taxation. 

 Though he made the case that the U.S. government “continues fiddling  around, our liberties and our wealth burn in the flames of a foreign  policy that makes us less safe,” Paul expressed optimism that the  younger generation is more open to returning to the cause of liberty. 

 "Compared to 1976 when I first came to Congress," Paul said, "the desire  for more freedom and less government in 2012 is much greater and  growing, especially in grassroots America...Our job, for those of us who  believe that a different system than the one we have had for the last  hundred years has driven us to this unsustainable crisis, is to be more  convincing that there is a wonderful, uncomplicated and moral system  that provides the answers.""



http://thehill.com/homenews/house/26...uses-next-year

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul: An American Hero

"Ron Paul delivered his hard hitting farewell address on  the House floor Wednesday in which he called out the “psychopathic  authoritarians” who have eroded our individual liberty and plundered our  wealth. As Dr. Paul readily admits, conventional wisdom may say that he  has “accomplished very little” in terms of legislative successes during  his 12 terms in Congress. Maybe so, but Ron Paul has accomplished  something far more important and enduring. He has inspired an entire  movement dedicated to the ideas of constitutionally limited government,  free markets, and a non-interventionist foreign policy.

There is something distinctly American about a man that sticks to his  guns. Yet, it is rare that a person so lives up to his principles that  he actually becomes a hero. Ron Paul could easily be named the most  important political figure of our era. He is living proof that one  person can inspire an entire movement of millions of people..."

Read more: http://www.theblaze.com/contribution...american-hero/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Lew Rockwell: We Don’t Have To Put Up With This

http://www.lewrockwell.com/lewrockwe...-up-with-this/


Lew Rockwell is being brilliant again. One point I disagree with is that  people should stay home and neither vote nor participate in politics.  Those who ignore politics will end up as slaves to those who don't.  I  voted for Ron Paul. We should ALL vote on principle, not for the one  likely to "win" but for the one in harmony with Fundamental Principles of Liberty, rather than the one opposing them.  

Lew was right, voting for Romney would have been voting for slow and  torturous death, voting for Obama was voting for a quicker death.  Indecently, voting for Ron Paul, would have been voting for life.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul Likes Price Gouging
It's necessary to human survival.

"Governments fail to understand that prices are not just random numbers. Prices perform an important role in providing information, coordinating supply and demand, and enabling economic calculation. When government interferes with the price mechanism, economic calamity ensues. Price controls on gasoline led to the infamous gas lines of the 1970s, yet politicians today repeat those same failed mistakes. Instituting price caps at a below-market price will always lead to shortages. No act of any legislature can reverse the laws of supply and demand.

History shows us that the quickest path to economic recovery is to abolish all price controls. If governments really want to aid recovery, they would abolish their “price-gouging” legislation and allow the free market to function."

http://lewrockwell.com/paul/paul828.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*The                Astonishing Ron Paul*


*by                Llewellyn H. Rockwell, Jr.*


  

As 2012 draws                to a close, it’s hard not to be reminded that 2013 will begin with                Ron Paul retired from Congress. For all those years he was a fearless                truth-teller, who exposed and denounced the horrors, domestic or                foreign, of the regime. His farewell address – something practically                unheard of for a congressman in the first place – will continue                to be read years from now, as future Americans look back with astonishment                that such a man actually served in the US Congress.

For most of                his career, those speeches were delivered to a largely empty chamber                and to audiences of modest size around the country. A man of Ron’s                intelligence could have grown in stature and influence in no time                at all had he been willing to play the game. He wasn’t. And he was                perfectly at peace with the result: although he wasn’t a major political                celebrity, he had done his moral duty.

Little did                he know that those thankless years of pointing out the State’s lies                and refusing to be absorbed into the Blob would in fact make him                a hero one day. To see Ron speaking to many thousands of cheering                kids, when all the while respectable opinion had been warning them                to stay far away from this dangerous man, is more gratifying and                encouraging than I can say. I was especially thrilled when a tempestuous                Ron, responding to the Establishment’s description of his campaign                as "dangerous," said, you’re darn right – I _am_                dangerous, _to them_.

Some people                used to tell Ron that if only he’d stop talking about foreign policy                he might win more supporters. He knew it was all nonsense. Foreign                policy was the issue that made Ron into a phenomenon. There would                have been no Ron Paul movement in the first place had Ron not distinguished                himself from the pack by refusing to accept the cartoonish narrative,                peddled not only by Rudy Giuliani but also by the luminaries of                both major political parties, accounting for the origins of 9/11.
How many bills                did he pass, right-wing scoffers demand to know. A successful Republican                politician, in between his usual activity of expanding government                power, is supposed to have rearranged the deck chairs on the Titanic                five or six times, by means of bills with his name on them. At best,                the bills these politicos boast about amounted to marginal changes                of momentary significance, if even that. More commonly, even the                bills they trumpeted turned out to be ambiguous or actually negative                from a libertarian standpoint.

What is Ron’s                legacy? Not some phony bill, of zero significance in the general                avalanche of statism. For his legacy, look around you.

The Federal                Reserve, an issue not discussed in American politics in a hundred                years, is under greater scrutiny now than ever before. Austrian                economics is enjoying a rebirth that dwarfs the attention it received                when F.A. Hayek won the Nobel Prize in 1974 – and when you ask people                how they heard about the Austrian School, the universal answer is                _Ron Paul_. One man brought about this intellectual revolution.                How’s that for a legacy?

And that’s                not to mention how many people Ron introduced to libertarian thought                in general, or how many hawks reconsidered their position on war                because of Ron’s arguments and example.

Even the mainstream                media has to acknowledge the existence of a whole new category of                thinker: one that is antiwar, anti-Fed, anti-police state, and pro-market.                The libertarian view is even on the map of those who despise it.                That, too, is Ron’s doing.

Young people                are reading major treatises in economics and philosophy _because                Ron Paul recommended them_. Who else in public life can come                close to saying that?

_How many_ _bills did he get passed_? Talk about missing the point.

Where are the                hordes of students dying to learn from Herman Cain, Michele Bachmann,                Rick Santorum, Newt Gingrich, Tim Pawlenty, or Mitt Romney?

Remember, too,                that in politics there’s always some excuse for why the message                of liberty can’t be delivered. I have to satisfy the party leadership.                I have to keep the media off my back. The moment is inopportune.                My constituents aren’t ready to hear it – so instead of explaining                myself and persuading them, I’ll just keep my mouth shut, or minimize                my position to the point where I sound like any old politician,                except ten percent better.

__

And                all the while, would-be donors are assured that this is all a facade,                that the politician is really one of us and not what he appears                to be. For the time being, you understand, he has to contradict                his core beliefs in order to ingratiate himself into the favor of                those whose support he will one day need.

Once elected,                he still cannot really say what he thinks. Don’t you want him to                get re-elected?

Ron never acted                this way. At times he would explain the libertarian position in                ways likely to resonate with a particular audience, but he never                compromised or backed away.

It’s been said                that if you ask Ron Paul a question, he gives you a straight answer.                That’s an understatement. All through his presidential campaigns                he sent the guardians of opinion into hysterics. Why, he can’t say                that! That wasn’t even one of the choices! To the gatekeepers’ astonishment,                his numbers kept on growing.

No politician                is going to trick the public into embracing liberty, even if liberty                were his true goal and not just a word he uses in fundraising letters.                For liberty to advance, a critical mass of the public has to understand                and support it. That doesn’t have to mean a majority, or even anywhere                near it. But some baseline of support has to exist.

That is why                Ron Paul’s work is so important and so lasting.



Ten                years from now, no one will remember the men who opposed Ron in                the GOP primaries. Half of them are forgotten already. But fifty                years from now (and longer), young kids will still be learning from                Ron: reading his books, following his recommendations for further                study, and taking inspiration from his courage and principle.

With Ron’s                Congressional career drawing to a close, we should remember that                we have witnessed something highly unusual, and exceedingly unlikely                to be repeated. And we should also remember Ron’s parting advice:                the real revolution is not in Washington, DC. It’s in the world                of ideas.

That’s what                Ron is devoting the rest of his life to, and it’s one more thing                he has to teach us. So watch for news of Ron's new work for peace,                his new homepage, and his new TV extravaganza. Far from retiring,                he is stepping up his work for liberty. And there is a place for                all of us. 
_December                21, 2012_


_Llewellyn                H. Rockwell, Jr. [send him                mail], former editorial assistant to Ludwig von Mises and congressional                chief of staff to Ron Paul, is founder and chairman of the Mises                Institute, executor for the estate of Murray N. Rothbard, and                editor of LewRockwell.com.                See his                books._ 


Copyright                © 2012 by LewRockwell.com. Permission to reprint in whole or in                part is gladly granted, provided full credit is given. 


*The                Best of Lew Rockwell*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Government Security is Just Another Kind of Violence
*by Ron Paul*

The senseless and horrific killings last week in Newtown, Connecticut reminded us that a determined individual or group of individuals can cause great harm no matter what laws are in place.  Connecticut already has restrictive gun laws relative to other states, including restrictions on fully automatic, so-called “assault” rifles and gun-free zones. 

Predictably, the political left responded to the tragedy with emotional calls for increased gun control.  This is understandable, but misguided. The impulse to have government “do something” to protect us in the wake national tragedies is reflexive and often well intentioned.  Many Americans believe that if we simply pass the right laws, future horrors like the Sandy Hook Elementary shooting can be prevented.  But this impulse ignores the self evident truth that criminals don't obey laws. 

The political right, unfortunately, has fallen into the same trap in its calls for quick legislative solutions to gun violence.  If only we put armed police or armed teachers in schools, we’re told, would-be school shooters will be dissuaded or stopped. 

While I certainly agree that more guns equals less crime and that private gun ownership prevents many shootings, I don’t agree that conservatives and libertarians should view government legislation, especially at the federal level, as the solution to violence.  Real change can happen only when we commit ourselves to rebuilding civil society in America, meaning a society based on family, religion, civic and social institutions, and peaceful cooperation through markets.  We cannot reverse decades of moral and intellectual decline by snapping our fingers and passing laws. 

Let’s not forget that our own government policies often undermine civil society, cheapen life, and encourage immorality.  The president and other government officials denounce school violence, yet still advocate for endless undeclared wars abroad and easy abortion at home.  U.S. drone strikes kill thousands, but nobody in America holds vigils or devotes much news coverage to those victims, many of which are children, albeit, of a different color.

Obviously I don’t want to conflate complex issues of foreign policy and war with the Sandy Hook shooting, but it is important to make the broader point that our federal government has zero moral authority to legislate against violence.

Furthermore, do we really want to live in a world of police checkpoints, surveillance cameras, metal detectors, X-ray scanners, and warrantless physical searches?  We see this culture in our airports: witness the shabby spectacle of once proud, happy Americans shuffling through long lines while uniformed TSA agents bark orders.  This is the world of government provided "security," a world far too many Americans now seem to accept or even endorse.  School shootings, no matter how horrific, do not justify creating an Orwellian surveillance state in America.

Do we really believe government can provide total security?  Do we want to involuntarily commit every disaffected, disturbed, or alienated person who fantasizes about violence?  Or can we accept that liberty is more important than the illusion of state-provided security? Government cannot create a world without risks, nor would we really wish to live in such a fictional place.  Only a totalitarian society would even claim absolute safety as a worthy ideal, because it would require total state control over its citizens’ lives.  We shouldn’t settle for substituting one type of violence for another. Government role is to protect liberty, not to pursue unobtainable safety.

Our freedoms as Americans preceded gun control laws, the TSA, or the Department of Homeland Security.  Freedom is defined by the ability of citizens to live without government interference, not by safety. It is easy to clamor for government security when terrible things happen; but liberty is given true meaning when we support it without exception, and we will be safer for it.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul On The Fiscal Cliff: “We Have Passed The Point Of No Return”

"In a little under three minutes, Ron Paul explains to a somewhat nonplussed CNBC anchor just how ridiculous the charade that is occurring in D.C. actually is. This succinct spin-free clip should be required viewing for each and every asset-manager, talking-head, propagandist, and mom-and-pop who are viewing the last-minute idiocy of the ‘fiscal cliff’ debacle with some hope that things will be different this time.
“We have passed the point of no return where we can actually get our house back in order,” Paul begins, adding that “they pretend they are fighting up there, but they really aren’t. They are arguing over power, spin, who looks good, who looks bad; all trying to preserve the system where they can spend what they want, take care of their friends and print money when they need it.” With social safety nets available to rich and poor, there is no impetus for change and “the country loses,” but Paul concludes, the markets are starting to say “there is a limit to this.”"

Starts at 5:45 mark.
http://www.prisonplanet.com/ron-paul...no-return.html


Fundamental Principles of Liberty are the only solution.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul With an AR-15*




God gives us the rights. Constitution merely repeats them.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Announcing the Ron Paul Homeschool Curriculum 

Over the past several weeks I have mentioned that I’ve been at work  on a K-12 homeschool curriculum. That wasn’t the whole story. Today I  can tell you the whole story: it is the Ron Paul Homeschool Curriculum.

 There is nothing like this curriculum anywhere. Here are just a few of the factors that set it apart.

 (1) Grades K-5 will be available for free. You have six years to try out the program without having to spend a dime.

 (2) Students will learn the origins and travails of liberty in the Western world and in the United States in particular.

 (3) Students will learn the economics of the Austrian School.

 (4) Students can learn at their own pace. If they’re advanced and  move more quickly, they can quiz out of the first two years of college  and enter college as juniors.

 (5) The emphasis in this program is not simply on teaching from a  different point of view, or teaching material that no other school or  curriculum offers, although the Ron Paul Curriculum does both of these  things. But it also emphasizes oral and written communication, so that  students will be able to spread and defend their ideas effectively.  Students will have their own blogs, start YouTube channels, and even  learn the basics of video production, website design, and Internet  marketing.

 (6) It’s cheap. For access to the forums, it’s $250 per year. Each  course is just $50. No textbooks — they’re awful, and we use pdfs and  primary documents to teach students — so you’ll save hundreds of dollars  that way as well.

 (7) Parents who wish they’d had the chance for this kind of education  can listen to the lectures their children are hearing. We’ve made them  of a length that works well with the average commute.

 By September 2, we expect to have the material for grades 6-10  available. We’ll continue to add grades until December 2015 — our target  date — when we expect to have the entire K-12 curriculum finished.

 My own role will be to teach high school courses in Western  civilization, the U.S. Constitution, government, and the history of  American wars. All the courses on the site are available as part of the  overall curriculum or a la carte, for those who would like individual  courses.

 These courses are centered around a 36-week schedule, five lessons  (25 minutes each) per week per course. This means that for each course I  will need to record 180 lessons. If you are wondering why I have not  found the time to answer your email lately, I hope you will understand  now. I have dropped not quite everything, but quite a bit in order to  focus on this.

 Here’s my three-minute pitch:




  The website  officially launched today. Right now the site has an excellent course  on high school preparation, which covers such topics as how to study,  personal goal-setting, time management, public speaking, speed reading,  typing, note-taking and retrieval, software for essay writing, how to  set up a YouTube channel, how to set up a WordPress blog site, and that  most challenging skill, how to read a book. Between now and September 2  you can join the site and access that course for $25.

 This, I am convinced, will prove to be Ron Paul’s most significant  contribution to the cause of liberty — and that’s saying something.  Please check out RonPaulCurriculum.com, and stay tuned for more news as we move forward with this exciting project.

 For people wondering what Ron Paul has been up to since retiring from  Congress, then, here’s your answer. And he has more announcements  coming.

 Tonight Dr. Paul will speak to a very large homeschool convention in  Ohio. He has a book coming out on education. This is all part of the  same package: Ron Paul’s revolution in homeschooling. Be a part of it.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Ron Paul’s Dire Warning to America

----------


## sailingaway

> Ron Paul’s Dire Warning to America


Yeah, that ended up being a really good interview.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*The IRSs Job Is To Violate Our Liberties*
*by                Ron Paul*

http://lewrockwell.com/paul/paul860.html
 
"While it is                important for Congress to investigate the most recent scandal and                ensure all involved are held accountable, we cannot pretend that                the problem is a few bad actors. The very purpose of the IRS is                to transfer wealth from one group to another while violating our                liberties in the process. Thus the only way Congress can protect                our freedoms is to repeal the income tax and shutter the doors of                the IRS once and for all."

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Government Spying: Should We Be Shocked?*

by *Ron Paul

*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*US Egypt Policies Don't Pass the Laugh Test*

By Ron Paul on July 6, 2013                         


A military coup in Egypt yesterday resulted in the removal and  imprisonment of the elected president, Mohamed Morsi, a closure of media  outlets sympathetic to him, the house arrest of his advisors, and the  suspension of the constitution. The military that overthrew Morsi is the  main recipient of the $1.3 billion yearly US aid package to Egypt. You  could say that the US “owns” the Egyptian military that just overthrew  its democratically-elected leader.

 The hypocrisy of the US administration on these events in Egypt is stunning. As the New York Times reported:
President Obama urged the military to move quickly to  return Egypt to a democratically elected government, saying, ‘We are  deeply concerned by the decision of the Egyptian Armed Forces to remove  President Morsi and suspend the Egyptian Constitution.’ The president  notably did not refer to the military’s takeover as a coup – a phrase  that would have implications for the $1.3 billion a year in American  military aid to Egypt.
Well, Egypt had a democratically-elected government, but it was overthrown by the US-funded Egyptian military!

 Let’s review US policy toward Egypt to see the foolish hypocrisy of  the government’s interventionism: First the US props up the unelected  Hosni Mubarak for decades, spending tens of billions of dollars to keep  him in power. Then the US provides assistance to those who in 2011  successfully overthrew Mubarak. Then the US demands an election. The  Egyptians held an election that was deemed free and fair and shortly  afterward the US-funded military overthrows the elected president. Then  the US government warns the military that it needs to restore democracy –  the very democracy that was destroyed by military coup! All the while  the US government will not allow itself to utter the word “coup” when  discussing what happened in Egypt yesterday because it would mean they  might have to stop sending all those billions of dollars to Egypt.

 All this they do with a straight face. We are not supposed to notice the insanity of their foreign policy.

 This originally appeared at the Ron Paul Institute for Peace and Prosperity.

*See the Ron Paul File*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

The R-EVOL-ution Continues!!!



*www.RonPaulChannel.com*




*Be a Part of It!*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*The Revolution is About to Begin*




"Forcing transparency, providing accurate and timely reporting, and sharing analysis about what's actually going on! *There  are some in mainstream media who have been asleep at the switch. So we  are taking on the challenge, because you deserve the truth.*

The  Ron Paul Channel will be a platform for the uncensored, and sometimes  ugly, truth that you won't see anywhere else. We'll feature the boldest,  most fearless patriots and bring you the news and information everyone  else is afraid to cover. We won't play favorites. We will invite guests  who have differing points of view and here's an idea—we will engage in  an honest conversation, or even debate, about the issues. We won't be  influenced by advertisers, and we won't be censored. The Ron Paul  Channel will be OUR channel! And the channel for the Truth. 

If I know anything about the commitment of so many supporters of liberty like you, it's this:

*Together  we'll change more than just the information people get about the world  around them -- we'll change the future of the country we love so much.*

I sincerely hope all of you will join me in this patriotic experiment to change the media landscape. 

*Watch my video and sign up so you don't miss the full launch of the Ron Paul Channel:*

*http://www.ronpaulchannel.com/preview*

Sincerely,
         Dr. Ron Paul"

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

CNN covers Ron Paul Channel 

http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/video/bestoftv/2013/08/12/ron-paul-tv-tour.cnn.html


See the trailer here:
http://www.ronpaulchannel.com/video/ron-paul-trailer/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

http://www.lewrockwell.com/lrc-blog/ron-paul-on-rt/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*All I Want for Christmas is a (Real) Government Shutdown*

                                                                                                           By Ron Paul
Ron Paul Institute
                            December 16, 2014

   
 

                                                         The political class breathed a sigh of relief Saturday  when the US Senate averted a government shutdown by passing the $1.1  trillion omnibus spending bill. This years omnibus resembles omnibuses  of Christmas past in that it was drafted in secret, was full of special  interest deals and disguised spending increases, and was voted on before  most members could read it.

 The debate over the omnibus may have made for entertaining political  theater, but the outcome was never in doubt. Most House and Senate  members are so terrified of another government shutdown that they would  rather vote for a 1,774-page bill they have not read than risk even a  one or two-day government shutdown.

 Those who voted for the omnibus to avoid a shutdown fail to grasp  that the consequences of blindly expanding government are far worse than  the consequences of a temporary government shutdown. A short or even  long-term government shutdown is a small price to pay to avoid an  economic calamity caused by Congress failure to reduce spending and  debt.

 The political class shutdown phobia is particularly puzzling because  a shutdown only closes 20 percent of the federal government. As the  American people learned during the government shutdown of 2013, the  country can survive with 20 percent less government.

 Instead of panicking over a limited shutdown, a true pro-liberty  Congress would be eagerly drawing up plans to permanently close most of  the federal government, staring with the Federal Reserve. The Federal  Reserves inflationary policies not only degrade the average Americans  standard of living, they also allow Congress to run up huge deficits.  Congress should take the first step toward restoring a sound monetary  policy by passing the Audit the Fed bill, so the American people can  finally learn the truth about the Feds operations.

 Second on the chopping block should be the Internal Revenue Service.  The federal government is perfectly capable of performing its  constitutional functions without imposing a tyrannical income tax system  on the American people.

 Americas militaristic foreign policy should certainly be high on the  shutdown list. The troops should be brought home, all foreign aid  should be ended, and America should pursue a policy of peace and free  trade with all nations. Ending the foreign policy of  hyper-interventionism that causes so many to resent and even hate  America will increase our national security.

 All programs that spy on or otherwise interfere with the private  lives of American citizens should be shutdown. This means no more TSA,  NSA, or CIA, as well as an end to all federal programs that promote  police militarization. The unconstitutional war on drugs should also  end, along with the war on raw milk.



 
All  forms of welfare should be shut down, starting with those welfare  programs that benefit the wealthy and the politically well connected.  Corporate welfare, including welfare for the military-industrial complex  that masquerades as defense spending, should be first on the chopping  block. Welfare for those with lower incomes could be more slowly phased  out to protect those who have become dependent on those programs.

 The Department of Education should be permanently padlocked. This  would free American schoolchildren from the dumbed-down education  imposed by Common Core and No Child Left Behind. Of course, Obamacare,  and similar programs, must be shut down so we can finally have  free-market health care.
 Congress could not have picked a worse Christmas gift for the  American people than the 1,774-page omnibus spending bill.  Unfortunately, we cannot return this gift. But hopefully someday  Congress will give us the gift of peace, prosperity, and liberty by  shutting down the welfare-warfare state.
The Best of Ron Paul


                                                                                                               Copyright © 2014 by RonPaul Institute.  Permission to reprint in whole or in part is gladly granted, provided  full credit and a live link are given.
                             Previous article by Ron Paul:  DC Home for the Criminally Insane

Did the GOP Tell the Truth?The Oil Price Collapse

----------


## CaptainAmerica



----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ron Paul Predicts Inevitable and Complete Currency Collapse*

*Former U.S. Presidential candidate & 22-year Congressman explains a huge problem
few Americans know about – and how you should prepare...*




Watch it here.

----------

